# Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Dezember 2011)

*Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten


----------



## Ephiriel (6. Dezember 2011)

*Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Nur der interesse halber: 600 000 000 Lichtjahre entfernt.
Derzeit würde eine Reise 11600 Jahre dauern.
Das hieße ja die derzeitige Technologie erlaubt ~51 000 fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit, oder hab ich da 
was falsch verstanden?


----------



## TerrorTomato (6. Dezember 2011)

*Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

"Eine Reise zu Kepler-22b würde bei derzeitigem Technologie-Stand rund 11.600 Jahre dauern."

Dann würde ich noch empfehlen noch ein paar 5-min-terrine zusätzlich einzupacken 
Was mich interessiert: Wenn es dort wirklich Menschen geben sollte, wie diese sich entwickelt haben!!


----------



## macskull (6. Dezember 2011)

*Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Klingt ja recht interessant, aber kann es sein, dass ihr euch verrechnet habt, oder hab ich einen Denkfehler.
Wenn der Planet 600 mio Lichtjahre entfernt ist, das Licht also 600 mio Jahre benötigt um uns zu erreichen, müssten wir schon verdammt schnell sein, wenn wir die Distanz in 11.600 Jahren schaffen.

Edit: zu langsam^^

Mfg


----------



## Uziflator (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Ephiriel schrieb:


> Nur der interesse halber: 600 000 000 Lichtjahre entfernt.
> Derzeit würde eine Reise 11600 Jahre dauern.
> Das hieße ja die derzeitige Technologie erlaubt ~51 000 fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit, oder hab ich da
> was falsch verstanden?


 
Eindeutig falsch


----------



## Loki2643 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Ephiriel schrieb:


> Nur der interesse halber: 600 000 000 Lichtjahre entfernt.
> Derzeit würde eine Reise 11600 Jahre dauern.
> Das hieße ja die derzeitige Technologie erlaubt ~51 000 fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit, oder hab ich da
> was falsch verstanden?


 
Genau das ging mir auch gerade durch den Kopf... Oder wurde inzwischen eine Abkürzung durch ein Wurmloch gefunden?


----------



## poiu (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



macskull schrieb:


> Klingt ja recht interessant, aber kann es sein, dass ihr euch verrechnet habt, oder hab ich einen Denkfehler.
> Wenn der Planet 600 mio Lichtjahre entfernt ist, das Licht also 600 mio Jahre benötigt um uns zu erreichen, müssten wir schon verdammt schnell sein, wenn wir die Distanz in 11.600 Jahren schaffen.



die Enterprise schafft das schon


----------



## Bennz (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

also, wenn ihr denkt wir schaffen ein lichtjahr nur in einem Erden Jahr, dann hab ich euren denk fehler


----------



## Antichrist (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



poiu schrieb:


> die Enterprise schafft das schon


 
Ich finds auch immer wieder witzig wie leicht sich Sch@iße (in Newsform) im Net verbreitet. Mann Denken und Tippen gleichzeitig ist echt so schwer 




master_of_disaster schrieb:


> "
> Was mich interessiert: Wenn es dort wirklich Menschen geben sollte, wie diese sich entwickelt haben!!


Na wie wohl in 600 Mio Jahren? Die sind längst schon wieder "vergangen"


----------



## poiu (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

in der news ist ein Fehler laut golem ist der Planet nur Etwa 600 Lichtjahre entfernt, damit machen die 11600 Jahre wieder sinn.

hatte mich übrigens gewundert das ein teleskop eine so winziges Objekt wie einen Planeten in 600 millionen lichtjahren entdecken könnte.

PS bei Golem ist die news auch besser  @PCGH

http://www.golem.de/1112/88222.html


PPS ich finde auch die Quellen Angabe in der PCGH News geil ->

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_M_planet

deshalb mein scherz mit der Enterprise


----------



## ser0_silence (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Schaut mal bei Wikipedia nach... Lichtjahr in KM umgerechnet: 9.460.730.472.580 km
Das schnellste bemannte Raumschiff/Rakete ist laut Wiki eine Apollo-Mission gewesen. 39.897 km/h. Heutzutage dürfte es deutlich schneller sein schätze ich.
Also wenn ich kein Denkfehler hab komme ich auf ca. 25.000 Jahre... Mit einer alten Apollo Rakete...

Edit... OMG bin ich dooof -.- vergesst es bitte einfach xD
das wäre EIN Lichtjahr -.-

Und selbst da ist bestimmt ein Denkfehler drin...  Ich sollte ganz schnell mein Abi nachmachen xD


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Soweit ich weiß, ist der Planet "nur" 600 Lichtjahre entfernt - bei 600 Mio. Lichtjahren sprechen wir von Exoplaneten in einer anderen Galaxie. Dort kann man mit aktueller Technik keine Planeten dieser Größe aufspüren.
Erdähnlich ist übrigens relativ - beim 2,4 fachen Radius muss es sich nicht zwangsläufig um einen Gesteinsplaneten handeln; auch ein kleiner Gasplanet ist denkbar. Selbst ein Gesteinsplanet mit ähnlichem Radius und vergleichbarer Masse kann nach unserem Verständnis völlig ungeeignet für Lebensformen sein - man denke an Venus. Interessant sind natürlich auch etwaige Monde, die garantiert Festkörper wären (Doppelplanet hätte man mit der verwendeten Methode erkennen müssen) und in der habitablen Zone liegen.

*Edit:* Ok, poiu hats auch ... Ich bessere das aus.


----------



## Bu11et (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Mopsgeschwindigkeit! 

Nä mal im Ernst... mich haben die 600 Mio auch etwas verwirt. Dürfte ja kaum in unserer Galaxie vorhanden sein .


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Bu11et schrieb:


> Mopsgeschwindigkeit!
> 
> Nä mal im Ernst... mich haben die 600 Mio auch etwas verwirt. Dürfte ja kaum in unserer Galaxie vorhanden sein .


 600 Mio wäre echt ..... "awesome" - also, bezogen auf das Teleskop das auf die Entfernung noch irgendwas mehr als wenige Pixel erkennen kann. 

Zumal die Rechnung nicht ganz stimmen würde, 11.600 Jahre Flugzeit für 600.000.000 Lichtjahre (!) .... bei der Geschwindigkeit würde selbst Cpt. Picard das Herz in die Hose rutschen, während er seinen klingonischen Wildlederchefsessel auf der Brücke einnässen würde, brauchen die doch für ~1.000 Lichtjahre etwa ein Jahr Flugzeit (lame xD).


----------



## Jan565 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Wir würden schon 11600 Jahre brauchen, denn um so schneller wir uns bewegen um so langsamer vergeht die Zeit. Das heißt also, wenn wir uns mit 99% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen könnte, was kaum möglich ist, vergeht für uns ein Jahr viel langsamer als auf der Erde. Auf der Erde währen das dann 50 jahre mal angenommen. Kenne leider gerade nicht die genaue Rechnung die dazu gehört. 

Finde es aber Trotzdem sehr interessant das für sowas noch geld ausgegeben wird. Denn ich halte es für sehr wichtig, denn viele dinge, sind in der Schwerelosigkeit anders als auf einem Panet. Ein Krebs zum Beispiel verbreitet sich dort viel langsamer als so und dadurch kann man hoffentlich auch irgendwann viele Krankheiten heilen oder gar verschwinden lassen. Wobei wir einige brauchen, um unser Immunsystem zu stärken.


----------



## cuthbert (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Wo sind sind alle Leute, die bei Konsolen-News immer rumheulen, dass es keine PC Games Hardware News ist^^

Wenn die Menschen irgendwann mal Lichtgeschwindigkeit schaffen sollten, könnte man hin fliegen. Für die Passagiere würde dann keine Zeit vergehen, da man mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ja theoretisch überall gleichzeitig ist. Aber auf der Erde würden dann 600 Jahre vergehen. Und es würden nochmal 600 Jahre vergehen, bis man es von der Erde aus beobachten könnte, sofern man bis dahin Technik hätte, die so was beobachten könnte und das Raumschiff auf seinem Turboflug mit nichts kollidiert .

Außerdem weiß man ja noch nicht mal, ob es da 'ne brauchbare Atmosphäre gibt. Allein von der Position im Sonnensystem her, wäre unser Mars ja auch tauglich.

Also für die Theorie sicher interessant, praktisch aber vollkommen nutzlos.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Wegen Transport:
Einfach mal das _Eschaton _fragen  - das schafft das schon.


----------



## d00mfreak (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Erdähnlich ist übrigens relativ - beim 2,4 fachen Radius muss es sich nicht zwangsläufig um einen Gesteinsplaneten handeln; auch ein kleiner Gasplanet ist denkbar.


 
Die Option des Gasplaneten soll btw. auch die wahrscheinlichere sein. Aber da Kepler diesen Planeten bereits am dritten Tage nach Aufnahme des Betriebs entdeckte, mache ich mir da keine Sorgen, dass passendere Kandidaten gefunden werden.


----------



## Tiz92 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Ich weiß dass wir nicht die Technologie besitzen dafür, aber mir ist etwas durch den Kopf geschossen.

Denkt mal nach wie die Menschheit vor 150 Jahren entwickelt war...

Und wie sie jetzt entwickelt ist. Innerhalb 150 Jahren haben wir so extrem viel erfunden, erforscht, erreicht. Das ist schon toll.

Ich spekuliere natürlich nur. Aber in 150 Jahren wird sich die Menschheit wieder verändert haben und wer weiß was da alles für Technologien erforscht worden sind. 

Wir brauchen auch nur im Hardwarebereich zu bleiben, was hätten die Menschen vor 50 Jahren gesagt wenn sie einen heutigen High-End-PC sehen. 

Ich finde das alles auf jeden Fall äußerst faszinierend.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



cuthbert schrieb:


> Wo sind sind alle Leute, die bei Konsolen-News immer rumheulen, dass es keine PC Games Hardware News ist^^
> 
> Wenn die Menschen irgendwann mal Lichtgeschwindigkeit schaffen sollten, könnte man hin fliegen. Für die Passagiere würde dann keine Zeit vergehen, da man mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ja theoretisch überall gleichzeitig ist. Aber auf der Erde würden dann 600 Jahre vergehen. Und es würden nochmal 600 Jahre vergehen, bis man es von der Erde aus beobachten könnte, sofern man bis dahin Technik hätte, die so was beobachten könnte und das Raumschiff auf seinem Turboflug mit nichts kollidiert .
> 
> ...


Den Mars bewohnbar zu machen wäre tatsächlich sogar die logischere Option, Terraforming in dem Umfang ist zwar eine technische Mammutaufgabe und würde sich über Generationen hinziehen, ist aber immer noch einfacher als ein Raumschiff zu bauen, das eine Reise von 600 Lichtjahren packt, inkl. genug Bevölkerung und Material um auf einem anderen Planeten eine stabile Population zu haben, alleine was da an Energie nötig wäre, und wie gross das Schiff zu sein hätte ist schon krank (als "realistischstere" Möglichkeit gilt ein unbemanntes Raumschiff mit einem computerisierten GenLabor, über das die Menschen dann "vor Ort" aus vorbereiteten, eingefrorenen Eizellen erzeugt und von Robotern aufgezogen würden, ansonsten müsste man eine fliegende Stadt für zehntausende Menschen über hunderte Generationen inkl. Nahrungsversorgung etc. über Jahrtausende konzipieren, geschwiege denn diesen Koloss dann über so eine Distanz ohne Ausfälle zu wuchten das übersteigt alles technisch machbare).


----------



## Punky260 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Den Mars bewohnbar zu machen wäre tatsächlich sogar die logischere Option, Terraforming in dem Umfang ist zwar eine technische Mammutaufgabe und würde sich über Generationen hinziehen, ist aber immer noch einfacher als ein Raumschiff zu bauen, das eine Reise von 600 Lichtjahren packt, inkl. genug Bevölkerung und Material um auf einem anderen Planeten eine stabile Population zu haben, alleine was da an Energie nötig wäre, und wie gross das Schiff zu sein hätte ist schon krank (als "realistischstere" Möglichkeit gilt ein unbemanntes Raumschiff mit einem computerisierten GenLabor, über das die Menschen dann "vor Ort" aus vorbereiteten, eingefrorenen Eizellen erzeugt und von Robotern aufgezogen würden, ansonsten müsste man eine fliegende Stadt für zehntausende Menschen über hunderte Generationen inkl. Nahrungsversorgung etc. über Jahrtausende konzipieren, geschwiege denn diesen Koloss dann über so eine Distanz ohne Ausfälle zu wuchten das übersteigt alles technisch machbare).


 
Mit dem Problem, dass man Menschen nicht von Robotern aufziehen kann. Babys/Kleinkinder die ohne jede Art der Zuneigung aufwachsen sterben. Gab es in Russland mal "Versuche" die das belegen. ^^


----------



## MysticBinary82 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist der Planet "nur" 600 Lichtjahre entfernt - bei 600 Mio. Lichtjahren sprechen wir von Exoplaneten in einer anderen Galaxie. Dort kann man mit aktueller Technik keine Planeten dieser Größe aufspüren.
> Erdähnlich ist übrigens relativ - beim 2,4 fachen Radius muss es sich nicht zwangsläufig um einen Gesteinsplaneten handeln; auch ein kleiner Gasplanet ist denkbar. Selbst ein Gesteinsplanet mit ähnlichem Radius und vergleichbarer Masse kann nach unserem Verständnis völlig ungeeignet für Lebensformen sein - man denke an Venus. Interessant sind natürlich auch etwaige Monde, die garantiert Festkörper wären (Doppelplanet hätte man mit der verwendeten Methode erkennen müssen) und in der habitablen Zone liegen.
> 
> *Edit:* Ok, poiu hats auch ... Ich bessere das aus.


 
Warum soll so ein planet ungeeignet für Lebensformen sein? Wir sollten mal vom Gedanken weg kommen, dass Leben Vielzeller sind also Katzen, Hunde, Menschen... etc. Einzeller und Kleinstlebewesen können sehr wohl auch unter sehr lebensfeindlichen Bedingungen existieren. Zudem sind Aminosäuren in der verbindung wie sie zum leben nötig sind nicht eine Seltenheit im Universum sondern wohl eher standard. Es gab/gibt auf der Erde Bakterien die gänzlich anaerob leben - s.B. wird Eisen zur Atmung verwendet.


----------



## d00mfreak (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Den Mars bewohnbar zu machen wäre tatsächlich sogar die logischere Option, Terraforming in dem Umfang ist zwar eine technische Mammutaufgabe und würde sich über Generationen hinziehen, ist aber immer noch einfacher als ein Raumschiff zu bauen, das eine Reise von 600 Lichtjahren packt, inkl. genug Bevölkerung und Material um auf einem anderen Planeten eine stabile Population zu haben, alleine was da an Energie nötig wäre, und wie gross das Schiff zu sein hätte ist schon krank (als "realistischstere" Möglichkeit gilt ein unbemanntes Raumschiff mit einem computerisierten GenLabor, über das die Menschen dann "vor Ort" aus vorbereiteten, eingefrorenen Eizellen erzeugt und von Robotern aufgezogen würden, ansonsten müsste man eine fliegende Stadt für zehntausende Menschen über hunderte Generationen inkl. Nahrungsversorgung etc. über Jahrtausende konzipieren, geschwiege denn diesen Koloss dann über so eine Distanz ohne Ausfälle zu wuchten das übersteigt alles technisch machbare).


 
Du hast A.C. Clarke, "Das ferne Lied der Erde" gelesen? ^^


----------



## onslaught (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Punky260 schrieb:


> Mit dem Problem, dass man Menschen nicht von Robotern aufziehen kann. Babys/Kleinkinder die ohne jede Art der Zuneigung aufwachsen sterben. Gab es in Russland mal "Versuche" die das belegen. ^^


 
Data könnte das, zumindest mit einem weiblichen Pedant


----------



## XT1024 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



poiu schrieb:


> (...) laut golem ist der Planet nur Etwa 600 Lichtjahre entfernt, damit machen die 11600 Jahre wieder sinn.


 Irgendwas ist daran trotzdem faul. 5% der Lichtgeschwindigkeit wäre schon recht flott...
Die Entfernung Erde - Sonne in unter 3 Stunden?


----------



## OSI_Lars (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

@poiu: War auch ABsicht...ich hab gehofft, dass den wer checkt. 

Fehler: Doh!

thx @ all


----------



## mannefix (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

wir sind so klein und verloren im All.


----------



## Naraya (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



cuthbert schrieb:


> da man mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ja theoretisch überall gleichzeitig ist.


 
Was ist denn das bitte für eine total falsche Aussage?! Wenn das so wäre, dann würde das Licht von der Sonne ja auch instant bei uns ankommen und keine 8 Minuten brauchen. Da sich elektromagnetische Wellen auch mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten, gäbe es keine Verzögerung im Funkbetrieb zwischen Erde und Iss oder irgendwelchen Sonden die noch nen Stück weiter weg sind. Sorry, aber das ist einfach mal richtig doll falsch.

Das rein theoretische überall gleichzeitig Sein geht nur mit Warp 10. Weiß doch jeder Trekki


----------



## Nimmy82 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Ephiriel schrieb:


> Nur der interesse halber: 600 000 000 Lichtjahre entfernt.
> Derzeit würde eine Reise 11600 Jahre dauern.
> Das hieße ja die derzeitige Technologie erlaubt ~51 000 fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit, oder hab ich da
> was falsch verstanden?


 
Es sind 600 Lichtjahre, nicht 600 Millionen.

[Edit] Sorry, hab erst beim durchlesen mitbekommen, dass im Artikel wohl ein Fehler war


----------



## Ahab (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Krass. ._______. Schade dass ich eine Erkundung wahrscheinlich nicht mehr erleben werde.  Das ist mal wirklich sensationell.


----------



## Nuallan (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Warum soll so ein planet ungeeignet für Lebensformen sein? Wir sollten mal vom Gedanken weg kommen, dass Leben Vielzeller sind also Katzen, Hunde, Menschen... etc. Einzeller und Kleinstlebewesen können sehr wohl auch unter sehr lebensfeindlichen Bedingungen existieren. Zudem sind Aminosäuren in der verbindung wie sie zum leben nötig sind nicht eine Seltenheit im Universum sondern wohl eher standard. Es gab/gibt auf der Erde Bakterien die gänzlich anaerob leben - s.B. wird Eisen zur Atmung verwendet.



Das dort Leben möglich ist bezweifelt keiner, aber das ist auch auf ganz anderen Himmelskörpern so.
Es geht darum, dass seit gestern überall berichtet wird es wurde ein Planet gefunden auf dem Menschen leben könnten. Und das stimmt einfach nicht.
Ich zitiere mal Bynaus aus dem Astronews-Forum:



> Mit 2.4 Erdradien ist das mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Felsplanet. Felsplaneten skalieren nach einer ganzen Reihe von Modellen etwa mit
> 
> R = M^0.27
> 
> ...


----------



## El Sativa (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

also wenn ich jetzt losfliege könnte es also angehen, das ich so nach 1000jahren flug plötzlich ne lichthupe im spiegel sehe und meine urururururururururenkel an mir vorbeiballern......nö, da wart ich lieber noch ne weile.
aber wenn ich an die zukunft denke und an das "normale" verhalten von menschen.....die da hinten können sich auch schonmal nach was neuem umsehen; nen paar jahre bleibt denen ja noch, bevor die nasa den planeten ent- und bevölkert.


----------



## jusaca (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> Dann würde ich noch empfehlen noch ein paar 5-min-terrine zusätzlich einzupacken
> Was mich interessiert: Wenn es dort wirklich Menschen geben sollte, wie diese sich entwickelt haben!!


 Da wird es mit bestimmter Sicherheit keine Menschen geben.
Theoretisch könnte zwar Leben existieren, dass aber durch einen exorbitanten Zufall das gleiche genetische Material wie auf unsere Erde entstanden ist, dürfte wohl ausgeschlossen werden 

Grüße
jusaca


----------



## onslaught (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



jusaca schrieb:


> Da wird es mit bestimmter Sicherheit keine Menschen geben.
> Theoretisch könnte zwar Leben existieren, dass aber durch einen exorbitanten Zufall das gleiche genetische Material wie auf unsere Erde entstanden ist, dürfte wohl ausgeschlossen werden
> 
> Grüße
> jusaca



Ausgeschlossen kann NICHTS werden, das ist sicher.


----------



## Nuallan (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



onslaught schrieb:


> Ausgeschlossen kann NICHTS werden, das ist sicher.



Aber wenn nichts ausgeschlossen werden kann, dann kann auch nichts sicher sein.. 

Oh Gott, ein Paradoxon, das Universum wird explodieren! *duck*


----------



## onslaught (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

DIESBEZÜGLICH müßte ich noch hinzufügen.

Wir wissen daß wir nichts wissen


----------



## cuthbert (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Naraya schrieb:


> Was ist denn das bitte für eine total falsche Aussage?! Wenn das so wäre, dann würde das Licht von der Sonne ja auch instant bei uns ankommen und keine 8 Minuten brauchen. Da sich elektromagnetische Wellen auch mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreiten, gäbe es keine Verzögerung im Funkbetrieb zwischen Erde und Iss oder irgendwelchen Sonden die noch nen Stück weiter weg sind. Sorry, aber das ist einfach mal richtig doll falsch.
> 
> Das rein theoretische überall gleichzeitig Sein geht nur mit Warp 10. Weiß doch jeder Trekki


 Tja, wenn man lesen könnte... Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass so eine Reise für Beobachter auf der Erde 600 Jahre dauern würde. Aber eben nicht für den Piloten .

Für den Reisenden vergeht die Zeit halt ganz anders, je schneller man sich fortbewegt, desto langsamer die Zeit. Laut Relativitäts-Theorie, würde bei Lichtgeschwindigkeit, die Zeit für den Reisenden quasi stehen bleiben, während sie bei uns normal voranschreitet. Er würde also, egal wie weit er mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt, nicht altern und auch kein Zeitempfinden für die zurückgelegte Zeit und Entfernung haben. Daher wüsste er allerdings auch nie, wo er gerade ist und hätte auch keine Möglichkeit, den Flug gezielt zu stoppen, da er halt dank Zeitstillstand überhaupt nicht mehr reagieren könnte^^.

Also so gesehen, wäre Reisen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit eh nicht möglich, sondern nur darunter, so dass man noch irgendwie reagieren könnte.
Sorry bin kein Physiker, also nicht schlagen, wenns nicht ganz richtig ist, was ich gesagt habe.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Naraya schrieb:


> Das rein theoretische überall gleichzeitig Sein geht nur mit *Warp 10*. Weiß doch jeder Trekki


 
Aber nur TNG-Trekkies!
Für nen TOS-Trekkie ist das gerade mal Schrittgeschwindigkeit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Aber wenn nichts ausgeschlossen werden kann, dann kann auch nichts sicher sein..
> 
> Oh Gott, ein Paradoxon, das Universum wird explodieren! *duck*


 
Nur keine Hektik. Die jüngste Explosion dauert jetzt schon bald 14 Milliarden Jahre an und bislang sind keine Schäden festgestellt wurden.


----------



## onslaught (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur keine Hektik. Die jüngste Explosion dauert jetzt schon bald 14 Milliarden Jahre an und bislang sind keine Schäden festgestellt wurden.



Hehe, aber es sind noch genug Schrapnell unterwegs


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Ich glaub da mach ich Urlaub. Ich flieg dann mal los. Bis in 11600 Jahren.....



mfg alex


----------



## MotDaD (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

ohhh man, dass Nvidia immer so eine übertriebene Werbung machen muss - wir glauben denen doch auch so, dass Kepler toll wird. 
Naja, zumindest freu ich mich schon auf das GTX680 Bundle mit dem Steam-Coupon für einen Erdähnlichen Planeten !


----------



## Fischer995 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Leute ihr lest nicht richtig. es sind 600 Lichtjahre und keine 600.000.000. Also sind es bis zum planeten Kepler 22 von uns aus 5.676.480.000.000.000 Kilometer. Klingt für mich plausibel. Ich hoffe es wirklich das wir irgendwann mal etwas finden wo wir interstellares reisen möglich machen. Zwar unmöglich mit lichtgeschwindigkeit zu fliegen , aber vill gibts ja einen anderen weg.


----------



## XT1024 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

So nochmal kurz den Taschenrechner bemüht:
Aktuelle Geschwindigkeit z.B. von _New Horizons_: 15.49 km/s
Dann dauern die 600 ly etwa 11.62 million years 
Wolfram|Alpha



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Leute ihr lest nicht richtig


aber du...



Nimmy82 schrieb:


> Es sind 600 Lichtjahre, nicht 600 Millionen.
> 
> [Edit] Sorry, hab erst beim durchlesen mitbekommen, dass im Artikel wohl ein Fehler war


----------



## The_Rock (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Hm, mal was anderes: Wenn wir wirklich nen erdähnlichen Planeten finden würden und auch dort hinkommen könnten, würden wir auch ohne Probleme dort leben können? Die Mediziner machen sich ja noch Sorgen über die noch unentdeckten Virus/Bakterien-Arten im Dschungel, wie würde das dann auf nem noch unbekannten Planeten aussehn?


----------



## Nuallan (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



The_Rock schrieb:


> Hm, mal was anderes: Wenn wir wirklich nen erdähnlichen Planeten finden würden und auch dort hinkommen könnten, würden wir auch ohne Probleme dort leben können? Die Mediziner machen sich ja noch Sorgen über die noch unentdeckten Virus/Bakterien-Arten im Dschungel, wie würde das dann auf nem noch unbekannten Planeten aussehn?



Tja das ist halt alles so ne Sache. Fehlende Antikörper wären echt ein Problem. Allerdings müsste die Atmosphäre schon seeeehr erdähnlich sein um überhaupt atmen zu können.
Wenn sie das ist, dann könnte da auch so ziemlich das selbe Viehzeuch rumlaufen wie hier, und wir hätten die Antikörper vielleicht schon in ähnlicher oder gleicher Form.


----------



## Species0001 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Man müsste sich auch andersrum Gedanken machen: Was für Krankheitserreger würde wir dort einschleppen und damit vllt das Ökosystem zum kollabieren bringen weil es dort keine Antikörper dafür gibt?


----------



## derP4computer (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Gibt es denn auf diesem Planeten einen Hardware-Shop, sonst brauche ich da nicht hin.


----------



## Nuallan (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Species0001 schrieb:


> Man müsste sich auch andersrum Gedanken machen: Was für Krankheitserreger würde wir dort einschleppen und damit vllt das Ökosystem zum kollabieren bringen weil es dort keine Antikörper dafür gibt?



Das wäre wohl leider das letze woran man denken würde. Uns ist doch schon unser eigenes Ökosystem egal..


----------



## onslaught (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

@P4

Geil und Blöd sind bestimmt schon da


----------



## Shinigami92 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Kanal von earth2299 - YouTube
wenn man diesem video glaubt, dann gibt es vielleicht schon leben auf dem planeten oder er sieht vollkommen ander aus oder iwas^^ 

ps: es ist wirklich genau das video auf dem kanal!


----------



## PCTom (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Kepler aha wieviel Shader


----------



## The_Rock (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Allerdings müsste die Atmosphäre schon seeeehr erdähnlich sein um überhaupt atmen zu können.
> Wenn sie das ist, dann könnte da auch so ziemlich das selbe Viehzeuch rumlaufen wie hier, und wir hätten die Antikörper vielleicht schon in ähnlicher oder gleicher Form.



Hm, aber selbst wenn. Es reicht ja nur eine handvoll unbekannter/schlimmer Viren, bzw Bakterien (a la Pest oder neue Influenza/Grippe Form) um der Menschheit richtig gefährlich zu werden.
Ebola oder Aids kennt man mittlerweile auch seit über 30 Jahren und hat kein Heilmittel dagegen. Stell dir mal vor, man hätte es gleich mit einer Fülle neuer Viren/Bakterien-Stämme zu tun, die sich teilweise auch schnell verbreiten (über die Luft).



			
				PCTOM schrieb:
			
		

> Man müsste sich auch andersrum Gedanken machen: Was für Krankheitserreger würde wir dort einschleppen und damit vllt das Ökosystem zum kollabieren bringen weil es dort keine Antikörper dafür gibt?



Das is auchn guter Punkt. Wobei ich denke, dass der Mensch selbst noch der schlimmste Krankheitserreger fürs Ökosystem ist


----------



## PCTom (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

ok ich flieg mit der Enterprise mit aber nur wenn ich mir mit Ohura eine Kabine teilen darf 

nein im Ernst tolle Entdeckung aber bis wir dahin können werden wohl noch ein Paar Jahrhunderte vergehen


----------



## cuthbert (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



PCTom schrieb:


> ok ich flieg mit der Enterprise mit aber nur wenn ich mir mit Ohura eine Kabine teilen darf


 Hm die dürfte inzwischen so 70-80 sein^^.... Ach nee, wird ja erst in 200 Jahren geboren


----------



## Black_Beetle (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



PCTom schrieb:


> ok ich flieg mit der Enterprise mit aber nur wenn ich mir mit Ohura eine Kabine teilen darf
> 
> nein im Ernst tolle Entdeckung aber bis wir dahin können werden wohl noch ein Paar Jahrhunderte vergehen



Ich würde zwei schwangere Frauen und einen Mann hin schicken. Die machen dann so lange Kinder bis irgendwann mal einer von denen ankommt.


----------



## cuthbert (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Ich würde zwei schwangere Frauen und einen Mann hin schicken. Die machen dann so lange Kinder bis irgendwann mal einer von denen ankommt.


 happy Inzest. Will nicht wissen, was dann in 11k Jahren für Lebewesen ausm Raumschiff steigen^^


----------



## DominikZepp (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Ich denke nicht, dass Viren eine Gefahr wären; Die könnten sich in unseren Zellen wahrscheinlich nicht reproduzieren. Die tödlichen Sachen auf so einem Planeten sind wohl eher Strahlung und giftige Gase.


----------



## The_Rock (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Viren haben nen Hang dazu zu mutieren, bzw sich anzupassen. Das macht sie ja gerade immer wieder aufs Neue so gefährlich 

Edit: Für Bakterien zählt das Argument sowieso net


----------



## DominikZepp (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



The_Rock schrieb:


> Viren haben nen Hang dazu zu mutieren, bzw sich anzupassen. Das macht sie ja gerade immer wieder aufs Neue so gefährlich
> 
> Edit: Für Bakterien zählt das Argument sowieso net


 
Ich mein damit, dass falls es dort etwas Lebendiges geben sollte, muss es ja noch lange nicht aus Zellen mit Lipid-Zellmembranen aufgebaut sein und einen, zu Erdlebewesen ähnlichen, Stoffwechsel aufweisen.


----------



## SinCity (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

JA ENDLICH! Solche Planeten  heissen "Super Erde", weil sie doppelt so groß bzw. doppelt so viel  Masse habe wie unsere Erde. Wenn das stimmt mit dem Klima, und wenn es  ein Magnetfeld, Atmosphäre ect. hat, dann denke ich schon, dass es  primitives Leben dort gibt (Mikroorganismen, Einzeller). Aber für höher  entwickeltes Leben tendiert es gegen null. Warum? Nun weil die  Schwerkraft zu groß ist. Die hätten dann eine sehr flache, breite Brust  und ganz winzige kleine füsschen. So wie... nun ja Schildkröte (kein guter vergeich...is mir aber nix anderes eingefallen) oder so ähnlich.
Ausserdem werden binnen 10 - 20 Jahren bestimmt dutzende oder sogar hunderte von Klasse M Planten entdeckt werden. Ein interessantes Thema! Schön das PCGH auch Astrophyisk in ihrem repertuar hat.. Großes Lob an das PCGH-Forum


----------



## Dontinarus (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Den Mars bewohnbar zu machen wäre tatsächlich sogar die logischere Option, Terraforming in dem Umfang ist zwar eine technische Mammutaufgabe und würde sich über Generationen hinziehen, ist aber immer noch einfacher ...


 
Ich denke nicht. Die Masse/Gravitation des Mars ist nicht groß genug, eine "dicke" Atmosphäre zu halten. Hinzu kommt das Fehlen eines Magnetfeldes, weshalb die wenige Atmosphäre noch stärker von Sonnenwinden etc. "drangsaliert" wird. Man vermutet, dass der Mars deshalb seine Atmosphäre nicht halten kann und sich diese verflüchtigt ([Quelle]). 
Fakt ist, der Mars verliert seine Atmosphäre, wenn er mal eine hat. Mit einmaligen Terraforming ist es also nicht getan. Du müsstest andauernd und kontinuierlich eine neue Atmosphäre schaffen, da die "alte" ins All abhaut. Da würde ich es logischer finden, einmal durchs All zu fliegen, als für immer Luft zu produzieren.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Schön das man so einen Planeten gefunden hat, Aber :
Solange man nicht Optisch ein Bild machen kann ist alles nur Theorie.
Man braucht sogar auch noch Sonden Die Planeten in unseren eigenen Sonnensystem Optisch darstellen können.
Dieser neu entdeckter Planet kann auch ein Gasplanet, ein nackter Felsen ohne Atmosphäre oder eine Atmosphäre haben die für uns komplett giftig ist.
Aber das ist alles sowieso Zukunftsmusik denn ertsmal hinkommen ist unmöglich außer mit einem Generationenschiff, und wenn sie dort ankommen werden die Menschen von den Bakterien usw getötet, falls überhaupt der Planet eine Erdähnliche Atmosphäre hat.
Ich persönlich finde es gut das man jetzt schon Pläne macht um den Mars langfristig Kolonisieren zu können.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Species0001 schrieb:


> Man müsste sich auch andersrum Gedanken machen: Was für Krankheitserreger würde wir dort einschleppen und damit vllt das Ökosystem zum kollabieren bringen weil es dort keine Antikörper dafür gibt?


 Yo, frag mal die amerikanischen Ureinwohner, was die Europäer denen so schönes mitgebracht haben damals ... so viele Ureinwohner konnten die gar net abknallen, wie durch die eingeschleppten Seuchen dahingerafft wurden (auch wenn die Amis sich bei der Inbesitznahme von "Gods Own Country" ordentlich Mühe gegeben haben da mitzuhalten *hust*). 



Dontinarus schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht. Die Masse/Gravitation des  Mars ist nicht groß genug, eine "dicke" Atmosphäre zu halten. Hinzu  kommt das Fehlen eines Magnetfeldes, weshalb die wenige Atmosphäre noch  stärker von Sonnenwinden etc. "drangsaliert" wird. Man vermutet, dass  der Mars deshalb seine Atmosphäre nicht halten kann und sich diese  verflüchtigt  ([Quelle]).
> Fakt  ist, der Mars verliert seine Atmosphäre, wenn er mal eine hat. Mit  einmaligen Terraforming ist es also nicht getan. Du müsstest andauernd  und kontinuierlich eine neue Atmosphäre schaffen, da die "alte" ins All  abhaut. Da würde ich es logischer finden, einmal durchs All zu fliegen,  als für immer Luft zu produzieren.


 Nun, man vermutet,  dass tatsächlich der Mars wohl mal eine Atmosphäre hatte, anhand der  geographischen Charakteristik die auf flüssiges Wasser in der  Vergangenheit hindeutet (und alles, was dazu nötig ist), eine mögliche  Ursache ist, dass das Magnetfeld des Mars mal stärker war (evtl. ist der  Kern nicht mehr ganz flüssig, daher gibts kaum noch ein entsprechendes  Magnetfeld, weil ohne genug rotierendes, flüssiges Metall im Inneren  fehlt der entsprechende Motor), diesen Kern dann wieder anzuwerfen wäre  eine der Hauptsorgen beim Teraformen, komplett unmöglich ists nicht,  auch wenn es wie schon gesagt eine Mammutaufgabe wäre und sich wohl auch  über Jahrtausende hinziehen würde ... irgendwas "muss" man irgendwann  (lies: in ein paar hundert abermilliönchen Jahren )  mal ausdenken, da sich irgendwann die Charakteristik unserer Sonne  verändern wird, und es uns auf der Erde dannn schlicht zu warm wird, da  wäre der Mars dann noch das beste Ziel in der Nähe ... ein Flug über 600  Lichtjahre in einer Form, das am Ziel genug von uns ankommt, um dort  neu anfangen zu können, ist nach gegenwärtigem technischen Stand sogar  noch abenteuerlicher, als einen Planeten in der habitablen Zone neu zu  beleben. Aber das liegt noch in ganz ferner Zukunft, sofern auf der Erde  nicht irgendeine andere Katastrophe kurzzeitig eh für Schicht im  Schacht sorgt ... und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit dem Klimawandel, dieser  gehypte Bullshit wird unsere Art genausowenig auslöschen wie die letzte  Eiszeit(en), oder eine der anderen Wärmeperioden davor. : P


----------



## cuthbert (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



			
				Ob4ru|3 schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn die Amis sich bei der Inbesitznahme von "Gods Own Country" ordentlich Mühe gegeben haben da mitzuhalten *hust*


 Damals waren das noch keine Amis sondern Spanier, Portugiesen, Engländer... 

Menschen sind einfach von Natur aus böse


----------



## MiToKo (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Eine Frage wäre auch, ob es den Planeten heute überhaupt noch gibt, da man Ereignisse auf dem Planeten erst 600 Jahre später feststellen könnte. Zwar sind 600 Jahre Galaktisch gesehen nicht viel, aber wenn man da mit normalen Mittel (unter Licht, in unserer Dimension und ohne Abkürzungen) hinreisen würde, wären bis man da ankommt auch wieder viele Jahrhunderte vergangen und dann könnte es passieren, dass zwischen den Zeitpunkt der Abfahrt, zu dem der Planet von der Erde aus gesehen heile wäre, und dem Zeitpunkt der Ankunft der Planet schon zerstört wurde.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Dontinarus schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht. Die Masse/Gravitation des  Mars ist nicht groß genug, eine "dicke" Atmosphäre zu halten. Hinzu  kommt das Fehlen eines Magnetfeldes, weshalb die wenige Atmosphäre noch  stärker von Sonnenwinden etc. "drangsaliert" wird. Man vermutet, dass  der Mars deshalb seine Atmosphäre nicht halten kann und sich diese  verflüchtigt  ([Quelle]).
> Fakt  ist, der Mars verliert seine Atmosphäre, wenn er mal eine hat. Mit  einmaligen Terraforming ist es also nicht getan. Du müsstest andauernd  und kontinuierlich eine neue Atmosphäre schaffen, da die "alte" ins All  abhaut. Da würde ich es logischer finden, einmal durchs All zu fliegen,  als für immer Luft zu produzieren.


 Nun, man vermutet,  dass tatsächlich der Mars wohl mal eine Atmosphäre hatte, anhand der  geographischen Charakteristik die auf flüssiges Wasser in der  Vergangenheit hindeutet (und alles, was dazu nötig ist), eine mögliche  Ursache ist, dass das Magnetfeld des Mars mal stärker war (evtl. ist der  Kern nicht mehr ganz flüssig, daher gibts kaum noch ein entsprechendes  Magnetfeld, weil ohne genug rotierendes, flüssiges Metall im Inneren  fehlt der entsprechende Motor), diesen Kern dann wieder anzuwerfen wäre  eine der Hauptsorgen beim Teraformen, komplett unmöglich ists nicht,  auch wenn es wie schon gesagt eine Mammutaufgabe wäre und sich wohl auch  über Jahrtausende hinziehen würde ... irgendwas "muss" man irgendwann  (lies: in ein paar hundert abermilliönchen Jahren )  mal ausdenken, da sich irgendwann die Charakteristik unserer Sonne  verändern wird, und es uns auf der Erde dannn schlicht zu warm wird, da  wäre der Mars dann noch das beste Ziel in der Nähe ... ein Flug über 600  Lichtjahre in einer Form, das am Ziel genug von uns ankommt, um dort  neu anfangen zu können, ist nach gegenwärtigem technischen Stand sogar  noch abenteuerlicher, als einen Planeten in der habitablen Zone neu zu  beleben. Aber das liegt noch in ganz ferner Zukunft, sofern auf der Erde  nicht irgendeine andere Katastrophe kurzzeitig eh für Schicht im  Schacht sorgt ... und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit dem Klimawandel, dieser  gehypte Bullshit wird unsere Art genausowenig auslöschen wie die letzte  Eiszeit(en), oder eine der anderen Wärmeperioden davor. : P



MiToKo schrieb:


> Eine Frage wäre auch, ob es den Planeten heute  überhaupt noch gibt, da man Ereignisse auf dem Planeten erst 600 Jahre  später feststellen könnte. Zwar sind 600 Jahre Galaktisch gesehen nicht  viel, aber wenn man da mit normalen Mittel (unter Licht, in unserer  Dimension und ohne Abkürzungen) hinreisen würde, wären bis man da  ankommt auch wieder viele Jahrhunderte vergangen und dann könnte es  passieren, dass zwischen den Zeitpunkt der Abfahrt, zu dem der Planet  von der Erde aus gesehen heile wäre, und dem Zeitpunkt der Ankunft der  Planet schon zerstört wurde.


 Yo, könnte natürlich sein, dass  man auf dem Flug dahin neue "Bilder" empfängt, die nur ~300 Jahre alt  sind (also auf halber Strecke) und man feststellt, dass dort längst  irgendein Killer-Komet die neue Heimt zerbröselt hat, das wäre ....  Pech. 



cuthbert schrieb:


> Hm die dürfte inzwischen so 70-80 sein^^.... Ach nee, wird ja erst in 200 Jahren geboren


 Mhh ... prä-phötale Erotikphantasien - geht mal beide zum Arzt.


----------



## Mr.Garnele (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist der Planet "nur" 600 Lichtjahre entfernt - bei 600 Mio. Lichtjahren sprechen wir von Exoplaneten in einer anderen Galaxie. Dort kann man mit aktueller Technik keine Planeten dieser Größe aufspüren.
> Erdähnlich ist übrigens relativ - beim 2,4 fachen Radius muss es sich nicht zwangsläufig um einen Gesteinsplaneten handeln; auch ein kleiner Gasplanet ist denkbar. Selbst ein Gesteinsplanet mit ähnlichem Radius und vergleichbarer Masse kann nach unserem Verständnis völlig ungeeignet für Lebensformen sein - man denke an Venus. Interessant sind natürlich auch etwaige Monde, die garantiert Festkörper wären (Doppelplanet hätte man mit der verwendeten Methode erkennen müssen) und in der habitablen Zone liegen.
> 
> *Edit:* Ok, poiu hats auch ... Ich bessere das aus.


 
Ich weis nicht genau, wie der Planet ausfindig gemacht wurde, aber wenn  mann die Masse der Sonne kennt und den Radius der Umlaufbahn des Planeten um die Sonne, dann kann man einfach die Masse des Planeten ausrechnen. Wenn man jetzt noch den Durchmesser kennt, dann weiss man schon, ob es ein (leichter) Gasplanet oder ein schwerer (Gesteinsplanet) ist. Aber in meiner Theorie sind zu viele Variablen finde ich, also muss das auch noch irgendwie anders zu bestimmen sein .

Gruß Garnele

PS: der Artikel auf Golem gefällt mir auch mehr


----------



## cuthbert (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mhh ... prä-phötale Erotikphantasien - geht mal beide zum Arzt.


 Ich fands doch auch strange, deswegen hab ich ja den Kommentar abgelassen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



The_Rock schrieb:


> Hm, mal was anderes: Wenn wir wirklich nen erdähnlichen Planeten finden würden und auch dort hinkommen könnten, würden wir auch ohne Probleme dort leben können? Die Mediziner machen sich ja noch Sorgen über die noch unentdeckten Virus/Bakterien-Arten im Dschungel, wie würde das dann auf nem noch unbekannten Planeten aussehn?



Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass Krankheitserreger, die (quasi?) keine Verbindung zur Entwicklung des Lebens auf der Erde haben, einen Menschen infizieren können. Schon die Viren, mit denen sich die Fliege an deiner Zimmerdecke rumschlägt, sind für dich vollkommen harmlos. Der Vergleich zu einem Dschungel, in dem seit Jahrmillionen Primaten und seit Jahr(hundert)tausenden Menschen leben, hinkt wie ein Tausendfüßler mit 999 Holzbeinen.




Species0001 schrieb:


> Man müsste sich auch andersrum Gedanken machen: Was für Krankheitserreger würde wir dort einschleppen und damit vllt das Ökosystem zum kollabieren bringen weil es dort keine Antikörper dafür gibt?



Für Krankheitserreger gilt umgekehrt das gleiche: Für eine Infektion muss man extrem gut auf die Wirtsart angepasst sein. Art. Nicht nur Familie. Nicht nur Gattung. Nicht nur Ordnung. Nicht nur Klasse. Nicht nur Stamm. Nicht nur Reich. Nicht nur Planet - sondern Art. Die Chance, das einer unserer Viren mit dortigen Arten kompatibel ist, ist geringer, als die Chance, römischen Ziegelstein die Rechenleistung eines Bulldozer zu steigern.
Was aber eine sehr große Bedrohung sein könnte: Invasive Arten, gerade Bakterien die von sich von sehr einfachen Verbindungen ernähren. Die werden ggf. auch auf fremden Planeten Nahrung finden - und im Laufe der harten Evolution auf der Erde Mechanismen entwickelt haben, die denen der einheimischen Gegenstücke haushoch überlegen sind. (umgekehrt gilt das gleiche: Ein Mensch, der direkt der örtlichen Athmosphäre ausgesetzt war, dürfte aus Sicherheitsgründen (man kann ihn schlecht vollständig desinfizieren. Z.B. die Lunge wird schwierig  ) nie wieder die Erde betreten)




Nuallan schrieb:


> Das wäre wohl leider das letze woran man denken würde. Uns ist doch schon unser eigenes Ökosystem egal..



Überraschenderweise mal nicht. Schon die Viking-Lander wurden unter möglichst sterilen Bedingungen gefertigt und vor dem Start desinfiziert, um das einschleppen irdischer Organismen auf dem Mars zu verhindern. Diverse komplexe, giftige und ätzende Rückstände von Feststoffrakten in der Athmosphäre zu verteilen, ist kein Problem, gigantische Geld- und Energieverbräuche für wenig Nutzen erst recht nicht - aber um fremde Planeten sorgt sich die NASA 




SinCity schrieb:


> Aber für höher  entwickeltes Leben tendiert es gegen null. Warum? Nun weil die  Schwerkraft zu groß ist. Die hätten dann eine sehr flache, breite Brust  und ganz winzige kleine füsschen. So wie... nun ja Schildkröte (kein guter vergeich...is mir aber nix anderes eingefallen) oder so ähnlich.



Oder Flossen. Wie z.B. Schildkröten. Oder über die Hälfte aller anderen Wirbeltiere auf der Erde...

Statistische Vorhersagen auf einer Datengrundlage von n=1 (d.h. uns) sind doch immer wieder toll 




Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> irgendwas "muss" man irgendwann  (lies: in ein paar hundert abermilliönchen Jahren )  mal ausdenken, da sich irgendwann die Charakteristik unserer Sonne  verändern wird, und es uns auf der Erde dannn schlicht zu warm wird, da  wäre der Mars dann noch das beste Ziel in der Nähe



Der Mars ist immer noch so nah an der Erde, dass der Aufwand für seine Umwandlung kaum die gewonne Zeit rechtfertigen dürfte. Davon abgesehen droht Planeten, auf denen _Homo sapiens_ siedelt per se eine Erwärmung 




Mr.Garnele schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht genau, wie der Planet ausfindig gemacht wurde, aber wenn  mann die Masse der Sonne kennt und den Radius der Umlaufbahn des Planeten um die Sonne, dann kann man einfach die Masse des Planeten ausrechnen. Wenn man jetzt noch den Durchmesser kennt



Den Durchmesser kann man direkt nicht bestimmen. Man wäre ja schon froh, wenn man Bilder mit mehr als einem Pixel von Exoplaneten machen könnte


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Mars ist immer noch so nah an der Erde, dass der Aufwand für seine Umwandlung kaum die gewonne Zeit rechtfertigen dürfte. Davon abgesehen droht Planeten, auf denen _Homo sapiens_ siedelt per se eine Erwärmung


 Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Durchmesser kann man direkt nicht bestimmen. Man wäre ja schon froh, wenn man Bilder mit mehr als einem Pixel von Exoplaneten machen könnte


 es gibt allerdings natürlich indirekte Methoden, wobei die je nach dem auch nur ungefähre Schlüsse zulassen. Aber so oder so: bei der Vielzahl an Planeten wäre es unwahrscheinlich, dass es KEINEN Planeten gibt, der erdähnliche Lebensbedinungen bietet. Aber selbst von denen, die man vielleicht in den nächsten 100 Jahren finden wird und die 3 wichtige Haupteigenschaften erfüllen (Größe/Art der Sonne, Entfernung zur Sonne und ungefähre Größe), wird man nur mit viel viel Zufall einen stabilen und "lebenswerten" Planeten finden. Was wir hier für viele Zufälle und Glück haben*, ist unter ein paar Millionen Sonnensystem wohl einmalig. Aber unter ein paar Milliarden vlt nicht mehr. So oder so: selbst wenn wir mal zu einem von "intelligenten" Wesen bewohnten Planeten reisen sollten, wird es schon allein sehr vom Zufall abhängen, zu welcher Phase der Planeten-Geschichte wir da auftauchen. Wenn wir zB 5000 Jahre zu früh kommen, was in astronomischen Einheiten nicht mal ein Wimpernschlag ist, dann treffen wir auf Einwohner, die vielleicht noch nicht mal selber Feuer machen können... mal davon abgesehen, dass die von entsanten Pioniere vermutlich schon längst in Vergessenheit geraten sind, noch bevor sie überhaupt beim fremden Planeten ankommen... 

*Abstand Sonne, eine relativ "ruhige" Sonne, Erdkern aus Eisen, der uns ein Magnetfeld und somit einen großen Strahlenschutz beschert, ein Riesenplanet wie der Jupiter, der vor allem in der Phase, in der die Erde sich stabilisierte, viele Meteoriten vom Leib hielt und nicht zuletzt unser Mond, der auch extrem wichtig für unsere Erde ist...


----------



## Icejester (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Mars ist immer noch so nah an der Erde, dass der Aufwand für seine Umwandlung kaum die gewonne Zeit rechtfertigen dürfte. Davon abgesehen droht Planeten, auf denen _Homo sapiens_ siedelt per se eine Erwärmung


 
Das könnte dem Planeten bei Durchschnittstemperaturen von -55°C ganz gut tun. Allerdings bin ich mir bei einer Atmosphäre mit über 95% CO2-Gehalt nicht sicher, ob wir da viel erreichen werden.


----------



## Nuallan (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Überraschenderweise mal nicht. Schon die Viking-Lander wurden unter möglichst sterilen Bedingungen gefertigt und vor dem Start desinfiziert, um das einschleppen irdischer Organismen auf dem Mars zu verhindern. Diverse komplexe, giftige und ätzende Rückstände von Feststoffrakten in der Athmosphäre zu verteilen, ist kein Problem, gigantische Geld- und Energieverbräuche für wenig Nutzen erst recht nicht - aber um fremde Planeten sorgt sich die NASA



Also ich denke dieses sterile Fertigung (nicht nur beim Viking) findet aus egoistischeren Gründen statt.. Man will Leben auf dem Mars entdecken, und es gäbe nichts peinlicheres (und teureres) als nach der Entdeckung zu merken:

"Hm, Schweinegrippe? Verdammt!" 

Es ging da also eher darum die Mission bzw. zukünftige Missionen zu schützen und nicht den Mars.


----------



## Tiz92 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



cuthbert schrieb:


> happy Inzest. Will nicht wissen, was dann in 11k Jahren für Lebewesen ausm Raumschiff steigen^^


 
Dead Space lässt grüßen.


----------



## poiu (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> irgendwas "muss" man irgendwann  (lies: in ein paar hundert abermilliönchen Jahren )  mal ausdenken, da sich irgendwann die Charakteristik unserer Sonne  verändern wird, und es uns auf der Erde dannn schlicht zu warm wird, da  wäre der Mars dann noch das beste Ziel in der Nähe ...




Hust Hust der Mars ist näher an der Sonne als die erde

Sonnensystem


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Die Grafik ist sehr geistreich. 
Immerhin stimmt der Text.


----------



## Blutengel (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



poiu schrieb:


> Hust Hust der Mars ist näher an der Sonne als die erde


 


Hust hust,..... noch ist die Reihenfolge von der Sonne aus gesehen Merkur -> Venus -> Erde -> Mars usw.



Mit einer durchschnittlichen Entfernung von knapp 228 Millionen Kilometern ist er rund 1,5-mal so weit von der Sonne entfernt wie die Erde.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Hust hust,..... noch ist die Reihenfolge von der Sonne aus gesehen Merkur -> Venus -> Erde -> Mars usw.


 
Schau dir die Grafik rechts oben an.


----------



## Blutengel (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

MUahahahaha, schonmal aufgefallen das die Planeten dort nach der Größe sortiert sind und nicht ihrem Standpunkt zur Sonne?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Wer liest denn das Kleingedruckte unter der Grafik.


----------



## Blutengel (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer liest denn das Kleingedruckte unter der Grafik.


 
Jessas, jetzt wo Du es schreibst seh ich das da was drunter steht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Herbboy schrieb:


> es gibt allerdings natürlich indirekte Methoden, wobei die je nach dem auch nur ungefähre Schlüsse zulassen.



Klar gibt es die, aber die greifen dann z.T. auf Daten zurück, die er mit Hilfe des Durchmessers erst bestimmen wollte 




Nuallan schrieb:


> Also ich denke dieses sterile Fertigung (nicht nur beim Viking) findet aus egoistischeren Gründen statt.. Man will Leben auf dem Mars entdecken, und es gäbe nichts peinlicheres (und teureres) als nach der Entdeckung zu merken:
> 
> "Hm, Schweinegrippe? Verdammt!"
> 
> Es ging da also eher darum die Mission bzw. zukünftige Missionen zu schützen und nicht den Mars.


 
Beim Schutz von Lebensräumen muss man froh sein, wenn überhaupt mal jemand mitdenkt, egal aus welchen Motiven


----------



## onslaught (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Unsere Sonne hat, so sagen die Akademiker, ca. die Hälfte ihres Wasserstoffes zu Helium verbrannt. Das heißt sie brennt aller Voraussicht nach nochmal 4 - 5 Mrd. Jahre.
Wenn sie sich dann aufbläht zum roten Riesen um dann später in einer Supernova zu explodieren ist es völlig "wurscht" ob du auf dem
Mars oder der Erde wohnst.

Aber bis dahin is nochn Stück ...


----------



## Blutengel (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Es wird schneller gehen das die Sonne uns ein Problem bereitet! Nicht erst wenn sie zum roten Riesen wird, sondern schon vorher wird die Temperatur immer höher steigen und in etwa 800 Mllionen bis 1 Miliarde Jahren wird die Oberflächentemperatur der Erde etwa 100 Grad betragen


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



onslaught schrieb:


> Unsere Sonne hat, so sagen die Akademiker, ca. die Hälfte ihres Wasserstoffes zu Helium verbrannt. Das heißt sie brennt aller Voraussicht nach nochmal 4 - 5 Mrd. Jahre.


 
Die Sonne hat im Inneren ungefähr die Hälfte des Wasserstoffs verbraucht. Das bedeutet dass sie in 2-3 Jahren anfangen wird Helium zu fusionieren -- denn sie kann ja schlecht nur Wasserstoff fusionieren und das umliegende Helium ignorieren -- und das bedeutet dass der Strahlungsdruck größer wird und daher wird die Sonne auch vom Volumen her größer.


----------



## Blutengel (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ddenn sie kann ja schlecht nur Wasserstoff fusionieren und das umliegende Helium ignorieren




Doch, kann sie ohne sich groß zu schütteln! Der Temperaturbedarf für die Heliumfusion ist um einiges Höher als der für Wasserstoff. So lange die Temperatur nicht ansteigt wird sie kein Helium fusionieren können. Und die Temperatur wird erst dann ansteigen wenn der Wasserstoff verbraucht ist.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Doch, kann sie ohne sich groß zu schütteln! Der Temperaturbedarf für die Heliumfusion ist um einiges Höher als der für Wasserstoff. So lange die Temperatur nicht ansteigt wird sie kein Helium verbrennen können. Und die Temperatur wird erst dann ansteigen wenn der Wasserstoff verbraucht ist.


 
Nein. Der gesamte Wasserstoff kann nicht verbraucht werden. Ist zuviel Helium dabei kommen die Wasserstoffkerne nicht mehr nah genug zusammen um zu fusionieren. Der Fusionsprozess bricht zusammen und die Schwerkraft verdichtet die Sonne woraufhin dann Hekium fusioniert wird und der Strahlungsdruck bläst die Sonne dann auf.
Anfangs noch langsam da immer noch Wasserstoff mit fusioniert wird aber immer mehr Helium kommt dazu.


----------



## Blutengel (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

OK, im Großen und Ganzen ist an Deiner Ausführung was dranne, jedoch ist das im Grunde ein Übergangsprozess.

edit:
Haach, wie schön das sich noch jemand n bisserl damit beschäftigt


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Klar ist das ein Übergang. Sowas passiert ja nicht von heute auf Morgen dass sich die Sonne zum roten Riesen aufbläht.
Das dauert sehr lange eben weil die Sonne ein gewönlicher Stern in der Hauptreihe ist.
Sie ist kein Superriese der seinen Vorrart in ein paar Millionen Jahren verbrennt aber auch kein Zwergstern der 20 Milliarden Jahre strahlt.
Ich schätze -- zumindest habe ich das in einigen Dokus mal so gehört -- dass sich die Sonne in 2 Milliarden Jahren anfangen wird aufzublähen aber immer nur kurz weil eben nicht mehr genug Wasserstoff im Zentrum ist. Sie wird dann zu einem pulsierenden Stern der je nach Bedarf mal etwas größer und kleiner wird und dementsprechend auch mit der Strahlungsabgabe variiert.
Ob es dann noch Leben auf der Erde geben kann weiß aber wohl keiner mit Sicherheit zu sagen.


----------



## onslaught (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Sonne hat im Inneren ungefähr die Hälfte des Wasserstoffs verbraucht. Das bedeutet dass sie in 2-3 Jahren anfangen wird Helium zu fusionieren -- denn sie kann ja schlecht nur Wasserstoff fusionieren und das umliegende Helium ignorieren -- und das bedeutet dass der Strahlungsdruck größer wird und daher wird die Sonne auch vom Volumen her größer.


 
in 2 -3 Jahren  Jessass, da bin ich ja noch nichtmal in Rente


----------



## Blutengel (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Viel weiter als zum Heliumbrennen kommt die Sonne eh net, da ihre Masse zu klein ist! Und wie schon geschrieben, spätestens in einer Milliarde Jahre haben wir eh n Problem mit der Oberflächentemp der Erde 


Edit:
Hier mal noch eine Einführung in das Thema für Interessierte.

Teil 1
Teil 2


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



onslaught schrieb:


> in 2 -3 Jahren  Jessass, da bin ich ja noch nichtmal in Rente


 Die paar Nullen können schon mal unterschlagen werden. 



Blutengel schrieb:


> Viel weiter als zum Heliumbrennen kommt die  Sonne eh net, da ihre Masse zu klein ist! Und wie schon geschrieben,  spätestens in einer Milliarde Jahre haben wir eh n Problem mit der  Oberflächentemp der Erde
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Mit Glück werden noch die Elemente bis Kohlenstoff hergestellt aber weiter sicher nicht.
Der Vorgänger der Sonne hat es immerhin bis Eisen geschaft.


----------



## poiu (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

ach F*** stimmt, hatte im Kopf das der Mars seine Atmosphäre verloren hatte wegen der nähe zur sonne  dabei war das die Venus und das blöde bild von WIki hat mich noch bestärkt argh sorry unten drunter steht das dann korrekt 

ich brauche eindeutig Kaffee


----------



## Blutengel (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



poiu schrieb:


> ach F*** stimmt, hatte im Kopf das der Mars seine Atmosphäre verloren hatte wegen der nähe zur sonne


 
"kicher" das der Mars seine Atmosphäre durch die Entfernung zur Sonne verloren hat stimmt ja auch 

Allerdings hat das was mit seiner Masse zu tun. Durch seine "Kleinheit" hat er zu wenig Anziehungskraft und konnte deshalb die Atmosphäre gegen den Sonnenwind nicht erhalten. Ergo ist er für seine Größe zu nah an der Sonne um eine Atmosphäre zu halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Ähnlich wie Merkur - aber garantiert nicht wie die Venus  *doppeltfettnapf*


----------



## onslaught (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Da der Mars keinen festen Eisenkern hat hat er vorrübergehend sein Magnetfeld verloren das ihn vor den Sonnenwinden schützt.
Durch die weitere Abkühlung vermuten die Gelehrten () daß das Eisen sich wieder Kristallisiert und er wieder ein Magnetfeld aufbaut.
Das könnte die noch vorhandene dünne Atmosphäre stabilisieren. Wenn sie dann genug Geld gedruckt haben könnte ein Terraforming-Versuch gestartet werden der eine Sauerstoffhaltige Atmosphäre zum Ziel hat.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



poiu schrieb:


> ach F*** stimmt, hatte im Kopf das der Mars seine Atmosphäre verloren hatte wegen der nähe zur sonne  dabei war das die Venus und das blöde bild von WIki hat mich noch bestärkt argh sorry unten drunter steht das dann korrekt



Wo hat denn die Venus ihre Atmosphäre verloren? 
Die ist so dicht wie sonst nirgends.
Deswegen ist es auch so heiß dort und 90 bar Luftdruck spricht für sich. 



onslaught schrieb:


> Da der Mars keinen festen Eisenkern hat hat er  vorrübergehend sein Magnetfeld verloren das ihn vor den Sonnenwinden  schützt.
> Durch die weitere Abkühlung vermuten die Gelehrten () daß  das Eisen sich wieder Kristallisiert und er wieder ein Magnetfeld  aufbaut.
> Das könnte die noch vorhandene dünne Atmosphäre  stabilisieren. Wenn sie dann genug Geld gedruckt haben könnte ein  Terraforming-Versuch gestartet werden der eine Sauerstoffhaltige  Atmosphäre zum Ziel hat.



Was hat das Magnetfeld mit der Atmosphäre zu tun?
Einzig die Masse eines Planet kann das Gas an sich binden. Ist der Planet zu klein verliert er das Gas -- es verflüchtigt sich in den Weltraum.
Der Mond hat keine Atmosphäre weil er einfach zu klein dafür ist.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



poiu schrieb:


> Hust Hust der Mars ist näher an der Sonne als die erde
> 
> Sonnensystem


 Ich hoffe sehr, du meinst das nicht ernst. 
Edit:



poiu schrieb:


> ich brauche eindeutig Kaffee


 Jepp, brauchst du. xD


----------



## onslaught (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat das Magnetfeld mit der Atmosphäre zu tun?
> Einzig die Masse eines Planet kann das Gas an sich binden. Ist der Planet zu klein verliert er das Gas -- es verflüchtigt sich in den Weltraum.
> Der Mond hat keine Atmosphäre weil er einfach zu klein dafür ist.



Durch die Sonnenwinde würde die Atmosphäre angegriffen werden, die Ozeane würden verdunsten und alles Leben hätte sich auf der Erde erledigt. Davor schützt das Magnetfeld, sonst wäre es bei uns auch so idyllisch wie auf dem Mars.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Wäre es vermutlich nicht. Ein Magnetfeld schützt zwar vor dem Einfluss der Sonnenwinde, aber eine ausreichend starke Gravitation kann sie auch einfach kompensieren. Die Venus dürfte, aufgrund größerer Nähe, merklich mehr von der Sonne abbekommen, als die Erde, und sie hat ein lächerlich schwaches Magnetfeld (das vermutlich auch noch durch die Wirkung der Sonnenwinde selbst verursacht wird  ). Aber weil sie groß genug ist, hält sie ihre Athmosphäre trotzdem.
Der Mars hatte wohl nichts von beidem


----------



## onslaught (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Mars (Planet)

Sonnenwinde und andere kosmische Strahlung kann durch Gravitation nicht kompensiert werden.

Sicher hält die Venus ihre Atmosphäre durch ihre Gravitation. 95% Kohlendioxid bei ca. 500°C. und ca. 100 bar Druck an der
glühenden Oberfläche.
Sicher nicht geeignet für uns zum Urlaub machen


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



onslaught schrieb:


> Durch die Sonnenwinde würde die Atmosphäre angegriffen werden, die Ozeane würden verdunsten und alles Leben hätte sich auf der Erde erledigt. Davor schützt das Magnetfeld, sonst wäre es bei uns auch so idyllisch wie auf dem Mars.


 
Die Hochenergie Strahlung trifft auf den Sauerstoff in der Atmospähre und wandelt ihn in Ozon um. Das alleine schützt die Erde vor der Strahlung der Sonne und des Weltraums.
Weil vor ein paar Milliarden Jahren Bakterien angefangen haben Sauerstoff zu produzieren war die Evolution überhaupt in der Lage höhere Lebewesen zu bilden.
Auf der Venus gab es keine Bakterien die das gemacht haben.
Auf dem Mars vermuten einige dass es solche Bakterien gab aber das Mars war zu klein um Sauerstoff zu halten. Nur Gas das schwerer ist, konnte sich zumindest etwas halten.

Betrachtest du also jetzt Exo Planeten und weißt einer Sauerstoff in seiner Atmosphäre auf -- so weit ich weiß kann das festgestellt werden auch aus der Entfernung -- ist das ein Anzeichen dafür dass es dort zumindest Sauerstoff erzeugende Bakterien gibt. Denn Sauerstoff taucht nicht von selbst ungebunden auf.


----------



## onslaught (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Vor der UV-Strahlung schützt uns das Ozon, nicht vor der hochenergetischen kosmischen Strahlung/Sonnenwinde, die wird zum großen Teil abgelenkt durch das Magnetfeld.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



onslaught schrieb:


> Vor der UV-Strahlung schützt uns das Ozon, nicht vor der hochenergetischen kosmischen Strahlung/Sonnenwinde, die wird zum großen Teil abgelenkt durch das Magnetfeld.


 
Die Hochenergiestrahlung reagiert mit der Atmosphäre.
Natürlich schützt uns das Magnetfeld. Das ist korrekt. Eben weil die Erde einen festen Eisenkern hat und einen flüssigen Mantel und der Mond auch sein Teil dazu beigetragen hat.
Ohen den Mond wäre die Erde wahrscheinlich schon ausgekühlt und hätte keinen flüssigen Mantel mehr. Ergo auch kein Magnetfeld mehr.


----------



## onslaught (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Die Konvektion hat eher mit der Erdrotation zu tun, und die Plattentektonik  hält das alles schön am Laufen, als mit dem Mond. Selbst der Mars hat noch einen flüssigen Kern obwohl er nur zwei Kieselsteine als Monde hat.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Der Mond knetet die Erde mit seiner Schwerkraft durch und hält den Erdmantel dabei flüssig.
Guck dir mal den Jupitermond Io an. Der wird vom Jupiter so dermaßen durchgeknetet dass er fast auseinander platzt. Nirgends sind vulkanische Aktivitäten stärker im Sonnensystem als auf Io.

Außerdem gibt es keinen Beweis dass der Mars noch einen flüssigen Kern hat.
Seine Vulkane sind seit Millionen von Jahren erloschenl.


----------



## onslaught (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Der Erdmantel, 60 km dick, ist doch nicht flüssig. Klar hebt er sich an der Position des Mondes. Ca. 20cm. Mehr nicht.
Die Konvektion schiebt immer Magma nach oben und drückt dadurch die Kontinentalplatten auseinander und gegeneinander (Drift) daß sie an den Nähten wieder nach unten gedrückt werden. Dadurch entstehen die heftigsten Erdbeben, das letzte am pazifischen Rücken.
Die Katastrophe in Japan.

Jupiter ist ein Gasplanet, seine Oberfläche ist unentdeckt, Io zieht in erster Linie die Gasschichten in seine Richtung.

Leider ist das alles aber o.T.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Die Erde ist 4,5 Milliarden Jahre alt nur nur 60km der gersamten 12.000km sind bisher so abgekühlt dass er fest ist?
Denkst du nicht dass das mehr Gründe haben wird als nur ein Planet?

Wie soll denn Io Gasschichten anziehen wenn seine Gravitation um ein vielfaches schwächer ist als die des Jupiter?

Und korrekt das gehört nicht mehr zum Thema.


----------



## onslaught (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Der Mond hat auch nur ein sechstel der Erdanziehung, und, Ebbe+Flut, Anhebung des Bodens sind deutliche Zeichen.

Das muss man ja immer gegen absolute "Null"-Gravitation gegenrechnen.

Wir sollten lieber über den neu entdeckten Planeten schwofen, wer weiß ob er heute, ich mein jetzt, überhaupt noch da ist, 600 Jahre ist schon ein Wort.


----------



## axel25 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Mantelkonvektion
Erdmagnetfeld

Hat beides nichts mit dem Mond zu tun .

Bzgl. Io und Jupiter: Weil jede Masse jede andere beinflusst, oder so ähnlich. Der Mond beeinflusst schleißlich auch die Eigenbewegungen der Erde.

Nachdem wir gerade sowie so abschweifen: Wenn ich einen Astronauten in einen ferromagnetischen Ganzkörperanzug (außer Kopf) stecke, dann könnte ich ihn doch mit einem Elektromagneten anziehen, oder? Könnte man damit den Astronauten quasi 0g-Beschleunigung fühlen lassen (im Bezug auf das Raumschiff), während das Raumschiff beschleunigt?


----------



## onslaught (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Hab kein Plan wie du das meinst, wenn der Anzug ein sogenannter Masseträgheitsdämpfer sein soll kannst du den Kopf nicht außen vor lassen, den würde der arme Kerl sonst verlieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Davon abgesehen reicht es nicht, den gesamten Anzug grob in eine Richtung zu ziehen. Zum einen muss jede einzelne Gliedmaße mit der richtigen Kraft angezogen werden (und die ist auf einem Raumschiff von der doch sehr endlichen Entfernung zum Magneten abhängig), und zwar genau entgegensetzt der Beschleunigung (mit einer doch eher punktförmigen Kraftquelle wie einem Magneten unmöglich), zum anderen musst du vor allem die entstehenden Druckunterschiede im Körper ausgleichen, d.h. der Anzug muss sich exakt richtig in den unteren Regionen zusammenziehen - passgenau für alle Hautpartien (was für einen Anzug, der auch beweglich sein soll, quasi unmöglich ist)

Die Auswirkungen von Beschleunigung könntest du nur dann vollständig kompensieren, wenn der ganze Astronaut in einer physiologischen Salzlösung schwimmt - und selbst dann würde der Schweresinn noch arbeiten, er also nicht "0g spüren". Nicht umsonst macht man sich den Aufwand mit Parabelflügen, wenn man Schwerelosigkeit vollständig simulieren will.


----------



## axel25 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen reicht es nicht, den gesamten Anzug grob in eine Richtung zu ziehen. Zum einen muss jede einzelne Gliedmaße mit der richtigen Kraft angezogen werden (und die ist auf einem Raumschiff von der doch sehr endlichen Entfernung zum Magneten abhängig), und zwar genau entgegensetzt der Beschleunigung (mit einer doch eher punktförmigen Kraftquelle wie einem Magneten unmöglich), zum anderen musst du vor allem die entstehenden Druckunterschiede im Körper ausgleichen, d.h. der Anzug muss sich exakt richtig in den unteren Regionen zusammenziehen - passgenau für alle Hautpartien (was für einen Anzug, der auch beweglich sein soll, quasi unmöglich ist)



Ich dachte nicht an einen Magneten mit ein paar Metern durchmesser, sondern eher einen, der die gesamte Fläche im Bug einnimmt.
Wenn ich mit 4g beschleunige, dann wirken diese 4g doch auf jedes Körperteil, oder? Demenentsprechend bräuchte ich doch dann keine abgestimmten Kräfte außer derjenigen, die den Körper nach vorne zieht.

Und wie meinst du das mit dem zusammenziehen? Damit der Astronaut nicht in seinem Anzug zerdrückt wird?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Ein so großer Magnet wird schwer en Block zu bauen sein und er wird auch kein komplett flaches Feld abgeben. Und ja, die 4g wirken auf jeden Köperteil gleich. Aber dein Magnet nicht. Wenn ich in der Mitte eines 18 m "hohen" Raumschiff stehe, dann ist der Kopf 20% näher am Magneten dran, als der Zeh, und wird entsprechend stärker angezogen. Da müsstest du sehr, sehr fein regeln können. Kannst du aber an dem Magneten im Bug nicht (zu unpräzise) und am Anzug auch nicht (Magneten mit so starkem Regelbereich bekommst du nicht mit Strom versorgt). Du kannst dein Raumschiff aber auch nicht 1 km lang bauen, nur damit die Unterschiede im Abstand zum Magneten vernachlässigbar werden. Denn dann müsste der langsam unpraktibal groß und energiehungrig werden.
Zusammenziehen muss sich der Anzug nicht zum Schutz vor zerdrücken, sondern eher dem Gegenteil - platzen (bzw. erstmal nur starke Lymphbildung). Bei vierfacher Erdbeschleunigung dürfte dein Astronaut, wenn er aufrecht steht, in Arterien im Fuß auf einen Überdruck von annähernd 0,8 Bar kommen. Das halten die vermutlich nicht längere Zeit durch. Wenn du noch nenneswert darüber hinaus gehst, halten sie es ggf. nicht mal kurzfristig...
Das ist halt das große Problem bei langfristiger Beschleunigung: Man kann nicht die ganze Zeit liegen bleiben, wie heute üblich, und so die effektive Köperhöhe auf vielleicht 30-40 cm reduzieren (und selbst da werden nur 3g für einige Minuten als akzeptabel gesehen), sondern man muss 180+cm rechnen.


----------



## onslaught (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Nehmen wir mal an der Magnet hält den Anzug auf Position, dann wirst du doch IM Anzug auch gequetscht, ist ja dann eigentlich so wie wenn du mit dem Rücken zur Wand des Schiffes stehst, oder täusch ich mich ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Ja, genau so. Aber eben auch "nur" so. Dein z.B. Arm liegt eben, mit dem vierfachen seines normalen Gewichtes, auf einer harten (aber einigermaßen ergonomisch angepassten) Fläche. Das ist unbequem. Aber der Druck, den die Flüssigkeiten in dir auf die unteren Teile des Körpders übertragen, der ist potentiell lebensbedrohlich.


----------



## onslaught (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Na also, ein Anzug hilft da nicht, der Dämpfer muß direkt auf den Körper wirken, nicht auf ein ihn umgebendes Teil/Anzug.
Ich denke wenn sie mal in der Lage sind so einen Granatenmäßigen () Antrieb zu entwickeln werden sie im Bezug auf Masseträgheit
auch wesentliche Fortschritte gemacht haben.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Geht es jetzt um Magnetfelder die auf Menschen wirken oder um erdähnliche Planeten in einem unbekannten Sonnensystem? 


Ich bitte daher zum Thema des Threads zurück zu kehren.


----------



## bofferbrauer (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Tja das ist halt alles so ne Sache. Fehlende Antikörper wären echt ein Problem. Allerdings müsste die Atmosphäre schon seeeehr erdähnlich sein um überhaupt atmen zu können.
> Wenn sie das ist, dann könnte da auch so ziemlich das selbe Viehzeuch rumlaufen wie hier, und wir hätten die Antikörper vielleicht schon in ähnlicher oder gleicher Form.


 
Auch wenn die Atmosphäre nicht Atembar wäre so würden sich die Viren und Bakterien durch die Schutzanzüge Eintritt in die Basis verschaffen, wenn sie denn nicht schon drinnen wären während der Bauzeit. Nicht umsonst sind die Astronauten von Apollo 11 und 12 nach ihrem Raumflug erst mal 3 Wochen in Quarantäne gewesen um eventuell eingeschleppte Krankheitserreger einzudämmen. Es gibt (bzw. gab, wurde 1991 abgeschafft) diesbezüglich auch ein Gesetz welches besagt dass jeder Astronaut 3 Wochen (21 tage) in Quarantäne müsste der einen Fremden Himmelskörper betritt, wurde aber seit Apollo 14 nicht mehr angewandt da bei den vorherigen Missionen keine Kontamination festgestellt werden konnte.


----------



## wishi (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Also wenn ich mir hier so einiges durchlese, bekomme ich spontan Fußpilz^^ Leute macht euch mal nen bissel schlauer, Google fragen ist nicht schwer.
Was den Planeten angeht....Fein, währe toll wenn er leben beherbergen würde, wie auch immer. Welche frage ich viel interessanter finde, Wie wollen das die verschiedenen Religionen implentieren? Ich mein....Angenommen nur mal angenommen, da kommt nen Alien und der Papst versucht ihn zu Bekehren...Ähm...."FITZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ"


----------



## onslaught (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Ich krieg immer Fußpilz wenn in solche Gespräche die Religion Einzug hält. Das hier ist kein wissenschaftliches Forum und Jeder hat nunmal seine Ansichten und Meinungen.
Meine Meinung ist daß der Papst hier Ultra-Off-Topic ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Was hat der Glaube mit fremden Welten zu tun?
Die Religion wird immer eine Begründung finde, um sowas ist sie ja nicht verlegen.

Interessant ist es ja erst dann, wenn tatsächlich bei einem der Exoplaneten mal Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre nachgewiesen wird. Das würde dann bedeuten, dass der Sauerstoff irgendwo herkommen muss und hier wird es dann sehr interessant werden.


----------



## troppa (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hat der Glaube mit fremden Welten zu tun?
> Die Religion wird immer eine Begründung finde, um sowas ist sie ja nicht verlegen.


 
Hm, tja irgendwie so ziemlich alles. Wie willst du einem außerirdischen Wesen entgegentretten mit naturwissenschaftlichen oder technischen Ansätzen wohl ehr nicht. Religion oder Kultur würden sich imho doch wohl besser eignen, um sich zu "beschnuppern", oder?!



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Interessant ist es ja erst dann, wenn tatsächlich bei einem der Exoplaneten mal Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre nachgewiesen wird. Das würde dann bedeuten, dass der Sauerstoff irgendwo herkommen muss und hier wird es dann sehr interessant werden.



Wohl kaum, wenn die Entfernung auch so groß ist. Wir hätten dann Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre eines Planeten der nun 600 Jahre älter ist nachgewiesen, soll heißen: Ob da jetzt noch welcher ist, ist doch garnicht sicher und wenn man dann noch mindestens mal 1000 bzw. 12000 Jahre durchs All fliegt... Vlt. gibt es dort dann kein Leben mehr oder der Planet hat schon Totalschaden. Das würde man wohl erst dann merken, wenns zu spät zum Umdrehen ist, wenn es denn überhaupt möglich wäre.

Also imho: Solange der Mensch nicht über telephatische Kräfte oder Ähnliches verfügt, ist es wohl mit dem Alien-Tête-à-tête wohl Essig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



troppa schrieb:


> Hm, tja irgendwie so ziemlich alles. Wie willst du einem außerirdischen Wesen entgegentretten mit naturwissenschaftlichen oder technischen Ansätzen wohl ehr nicht. Religion oder Kultur würden sich imho doch wohl besser eignen, um sich zu "beschnuppern", oder?!



Mit Mathematik, denn die ist universell, sie gilt überall im Universum.
Das ist die Sprache um mit einer außerirdischen Intelligenz in Kontakt zu treten, was anders wird nicht möglich sein.



troppa schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, wenn die Entfernung auch so groß ist. Wir hätten dann Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre eines Planeten der nun 600 Jahre älter ist nachgewiesen, soll heißen: Ob da jetzt noch welcher ist, ist doch garnicht sicher und wenn man dann noch gut 12000 Jahre durchs All fliegt... Vlt. gibt es dort dann kein Leben mehr oder der Planet hat schon Totalschaden. Das würde man wohl erst dann merken, wenns zu spät zum Umdrehen ist, wenn es denn überhaupt möglich wäre.



Darum geht es doch nicht, es geht alleine darum, dass es dann auch andere Planeten im Universum gibt, die freien Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre hat und dieser Sauerstoff muss ja irgendwo herkommen.
Die Erde bekam ihren von Bakterien, also ist es durchaus wahrscheinlich, dass das auch bei einem anderen Planeten so ablaufen kann.
Ergo bedeuten Bakterien Lebewesen und dann ist das schon ein großer Schritt dahin zu sagen, dass Leben im Universum ein normaler Ablauf ist und nichts Besonders.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



troppa schrieb:


> Hm, tja irgendwie so ziemlich alles. Wie willst du einem außerirdischen Wesen entgegentretten mit naturwissenschaftlichen oder technischen Ansätzen wohl ehr nicht. Religion oder Kultur würden sich imho doch wohl besser eignen, um sich zu "beschnuppern", oder?!



Hmmm - nö. Eigentlich nicht. Definitiv nicht. Das wäre mit das blödste, dass du machen kannst, denn du hast NULL Ahnung, was in dessen Kultur wie aufgefasst wird. Du weißt nicht nur nicht, ob Händeschütteln eine freundliche Begrüßung oder eine Kriegserklärung sein könnte - du weißt nicht einmal, ob dass, was da vorne aus ihm rausragt, das Äquivalent zu einer Hand, ein Sinnesorgan oder ein Geschlechtsteil ist.
Und alles, was über einfache Gesten hinausgeht (erst recht rein abstraktes wie Religion) ist ohne detaillierte Sprachkenntnisse überhaupt nicht austauschbar und somit garantiert nicht für die erste Kontaktphase geeignet. (und imho auch nicht für die zweite und dritte. Wir haben hier wohl mehr als genug Beispiele dafür, wie wunderbar sich schon die Unterschiede zwischen zwei Religionen als Grundlage für unglaubliche Gräultaten eignen, die sich -ihrem Selbstverständniss nach- auf zwei gerademal 600 Jahre auseinanderliegende Fassungen einer Botschaft aus einer Quelle berufen. Und da willst du dich mit jemandem, der ggf. gar keine Religiosität kennt, über Gott und die Welt unterhalten? Über welchen Gott eigentlich, welche Religion der Erde sollte man denn zuerst ansprechen?)

Die einzige gemeinsame Grundlage, die man bei einem ersten Kontakt hat, ist die Naturwissenschaft und ggf. Technik. Insbesondere die Astrophysik wird, wenn man sich irgendwo im All begegnet, von beiden relativ ähnlich aufgefasst werden. Denn sonst wäre einer von beiden schon abgestürzt.



> Wohl kaum, wenn die Entfernung auch so groß ist. Wir hätten dann Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre eines Planeten der nun 600 Jahre älter ist nachgewiesen, soll heißen: Ob da jetzt noch welcher ist, ist doch garnicht sicher und wenn man dann noch mindestens mal 1000 bzw. 12000 Jahre durchs All fliegt... Vlt. gibt es dort dann kein Leben mehr oder der Planet hat schon Totalschaden. Das würde man wohl erst dann merken, wenns zu spät zum Umdrehen ist, wenn es denn überhaupt möglich wäre.



Äh: Wir kennen keinen einzigen Prozess, der eine Sauerstoffathmosphäre innerhalb von 600 Jahren nenneswert verringern kann. Genaugenommen kennen wir bislang nur einen einzigen Prozess, der eine Aufbauen kann - und der brauchte rund eine Milliarde Jahre bei uns dafür. Wenn also auf irgend einem Planeten Sauerstoff vor 600 Jahren war, dann ist das schon ein verdammt starkes Zeichen dafür, dass es dort Leben geben könnte. (und wenn er tatsächlich nach 600 Jahren weg wäre, dann wäre es ein ziemlich sicheres Zeichen für Leben. Und dafür, dass wir ein wirklich, wirklich gutes Rüstungsprogramm auflegen sollten. Denn da konnte offensichtlich jemand etwas, wozu wir nicht annähernd in der Lage wären)


----------



## axel25 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmmm - nö. Eigentlich nicht. Definitiv  nicht. Das wäre mit das blödste, dass du machen kannst, denn du hast  NULL Ahnung, was in dessen Kultur wie aufgefasst wird. Du weißt nicht  nur nicht, ob Händeschütteln eine freundliche Begrüßung oder eine  Kriegserklärung sein könnte - du weißt nicht einmal, ob dass, was da  vorne aus ihm rausragt, das Äquivalent zu einer Hand, ein Sinnesorgan  oder ein Geschlechtsteil ist.
> Und alles, was über einfache Gesten  hinausgeht (erst recht rein abstraktes wie Religion) ist ohne  detaillierte Sprachkenntnisse überhaupt nicht austauschbar und somit  garantiert nicht für die erste Kontaktphase geeignet. (und imho auch  nicht für die zweite und dritte. Wir haben hier wohl mehr als genug  Beispiele dafür, wie wunderbar sich schon die Unterschiede zwischen zwei  Religionen als Grundlage für unglaubliche Gräultaten eignen, die sich  -ihrem Selbstverständniss nach- auf zwei gerademal 600 Jahre  auseinanderliegende Fassungen einer Botschaft aus einer Quelle berufen.  Und da willst du dich mit jemandem, der ggf. gar keine Religiosität  kennt, über Gott und die Welt unterhalten? Über welchen Gott eigentlich,  welche Religion der Erde sollte man denn zuerst ansprechen?)
> 
> Die  einzige gemeinsame Grundlage, die man bei einem ersten Kontakt hat, ist  die Naturwissenschaft und ggf. Technik. Insbesondere die Astrophysik  wird, wenn man sich irgendwo im All begegnet, von beiden relativ ähnlich  aufgefasst werden. Denn sonst wäre einer von beiden schon abgestürzt.



Auch da stellen sich ,denke ich, größere Probleme in den Weg: 


Benutzt der andere ein uns bekanntes Zahlensystem?
Wie weit ist er in seinen Forschungen? Jemand, der uns tausende  Jahre in der Forschung vorraus ist, wird mit Sicherheit mehr vom  Universum verstehen als wir. Gleichzeitig können wir jemandem, der auch  nur 100 Jahre hinter uns herhinkt, nicht mit unseren Ideen zum  FTL-Antrieb (*keine Diskussion, bitte)*, der Quantenphysik und Kernkraftwerken kommen.
 



> Äh: Wir kennen keinen einzigen Prozess, der eine  Sauerstoffathmosphäre innerhalb von 600 Jahren nenneswert verringern  kann. Genaugenommen kennen wir bislang nur einen einzigen Prozess, der  eine Aufbauen kann - und der brauchte rund eine Milliarde Jahre bei uns  dafür. Wenn also auf irgend einem Planeten Sauerstoff vor 600 Jahren  war, dann ist das schon ein verdammt starkes Zeichen dafür, dass es dort  Leben geben könnte. (und wenn er tatsächlich nach 600 Jahren weg wäre,  dann wäre es ein ziemlich sicheres Zeichen für Leben. Und dafür, dass  wir ein wirklich, wirklich gutes Rüstungsprogramm auflegen sollten. Denn  da konnte offensichtlich jemand etwas, wozu wir nicht annähernd in der  Lage wären)


Worst-Case³, was? Ich wüsste nur eine Variante, wie man so etwas  hinkriegen kann: Man baue ein sehr großes Raumschiff mit sehr vielen  ICBM und großen Magazinen und fange an, die Oberfläche in Stücke zu  schießen. Selbst dann dürfte man allerings wohl noch irgendwo Sauerstoff  finden können. Atembar wäre allerdings was anderes.

Anbei noch was zu meiner Frage vor ein paar Seiten: Ich habe ein bißchen rumregrechnet: Das Raumschiff mit dem "magnetischem Trägheiskompensator" hätte aufhrund seiner Antriebsleistung nur maximal mit 3g beschleunigen können, vom Treibstoffkonsum sinnvoll gewesen wären vllt. maximal 0,3g. Und die hält man auch ohne Kompenastor aus .


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



axel25 schrieb:


> Auch da stellen sich ,denke ich, größere Probleme in den Weg:
> 
> 
> Benutzt der andere ein uns bekanntes Zahlensystem?
> Wie weit ist er in seinen Forschungen? Jemand, der uns tausende  Jahre in der Forschung vorraus ist, wird mit Sicherheit mehr vom  Universum verstehen als wir. Gleichzeitig können wir jemandem, der auch  nur 100 Jahre hinter uns herhinkt, nicht mit unseren Ideen zum  FTL-Antrieb (*keine Diskussion, bitte)*, der Quantenphysik und Kernkraftwerken kommen.


 
Nö, wieso sollten sie?
Primzahlen werden auch sie kennen und physikalische Eigenschaften der Materie werden ihnen auch bekannt sein, wie z.B. die 21cm Wellenlänge des neutralen Wasserstoffs im Vakuum. Einer Zivilisation, die Raumfahrt betreibt, wird das bekannt sein und das ist dann die Grundlage der Kommunikation.
Du musst den fremden Wesen ja klar machen, dass man intellektuell auf einer Ebene ist.
Ansonsten halten die uns noch für laufende Steaks, wie wir das ja mit dem niederen Lebewesen auf der Erde machen.


----------



## axel25 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, wieso sollten sie?
> Primzahlen werden auch sie kennen und physikalische Eigenschaften der Materie werden ihnen auch bekannt sein, wie z.B. die 21cm Wellenlänge des neutralen Wasserstoffs im Vakuum. Einer Zivilisation, die Raumfahrt betreibt, wird das bekannt sein und das ist dann die Grundlage der Kommunikation.



Ich meinte damit nicht solche grundlegenden Zahlen, sondern eher sowas in Richung arabische, Lateinische Zahlen, dezimal, binär etc. Wenn die da ein System haben, das wir nicht kennen, wird es selbst bei so elementaren Zahlen wie pi, Primzahlen oder den 21cm schwierig. Ich tippe mal darauf, dass man zwar im ersten Jahr feststellen würde, hey, der andere weiß was ganz ähnlcihes wie ich, jedoch wohl erst nach einigen Jahren das andere System bergeifen würde. Und dann müsste man noch eine gesprochene Sprache (er)finden, die beide sprechen können. Wird vor allem dann interessant, wenn es zwar Humanoide sind, jedoch mit dem Menschen nicht mehr gemeinsam als zwei Beine, zwei Arme, Bauch und Kopf.



> Du musst den fremden Wesen ja klar machen, dass man intellektuell auf einer Ebene ist.
> Ansonsten halten die uns noch für laufende Steaks, wie wir das ja mit dem niederen Lebewesen auf der Erde machen.


 
Ersteres siehe oben.
Zu Letzterem: Wäre vermutlich besser als umgekehrt, ich schätze mal, wenn wir von irgendwelchen Aliens angegriffen werden, die nur wenig weiter als wir sind (max. 1000 Jahre Forschung) dürften Atomwaffen immer noch sehr effektiv sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*

Nein, Primzahlen kannst du mathematisch definieren, das kannst du mit arabischen oder lateinischen Ziffern nicht.
Du musst dich, wenn es um Aliens geht, komplett von dem trennen, was dir als logisch erscheint, denn logisch ist für den anderen hier absolut nichts.
Und mit Hände rumfuchteln und auf was zeigen bringt auch nichts. Der andere denkt dann nur, dass du aggressiv bist und knallt dich ab.

Auf jeden Fall werden es Lebewesen sein, die ähnlich sind wie wir, also Wasser zum Leben brauchen, aus den gleichen Elementen bestehen wie wir auch (und das Periodensystem ist ja vollständig, da fehlt nichts, also kenne die Aliens die gleichen Elemente wie wir auch), sie werden Hände und Finger haben (müssen sie, wie sollen sie sonst eine Technologie erfinden? Mit Klauen geht das nicht).
sie werden sicher an unserem Planeten interessiert sein, da sie ja nur aus einem Grund ihre Heimatwelt aufgeben, weil sie aufgezerrt ist, bzw. die Sonne erlischt. Daher kann es gut sein, dass sie feindliche Absichten haben, wenn sie tatsächlich mal zu uns kommen sollten.
Sie werden dann mit Generationenschiffen reisen (anders könnte ich mir das aktuell nicht vorstellen).

Atomwaffen sind immer sehr effektiv, egal wie weit entwickelt die Aliens auch sein mögen, wenn die starke Kernkraft freigesetzt wird, sorgt das für Respekt, denn das ist nun mal die stärkste Kraft im Universum, die wir kennen, nichts hat mehr Power.
Allerdings sind unsere Trägersysteme recht leicht abzuwehren, die Atomwaffen würden also nie ihr Ziel erreichen.


----------



## troppa (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmmm - nö. Eigentlich nicht. Definitiv nicht. Das wäre mit das blödste, dass du machen kannst, denn du hast NULL Ahnung, was in dessen Kultur wie aufgefasst wird. Du weißt nicht nur nicht, ob Händeschütteln eine freundliche Begrüßung oder eine Kriegserklärung sein könnte - du weißt nicht einmal, ob dass, was da vorne aus ihm rausragt, das Äquivalent zu einer Hand, ein Sinnesorgan oder ein Geschlechtsteil ist.
> Und alles, was über einfache Gesten hinausgeht (erst recht rein abstraktes wie Religion) ist ohne detaillierte Sprachkenntnisse überhaupt nicht austauschbar und somit garantiert nicht für die erste Kontaktphase geeignet. (und imho auch nicht für die zweite und dritte. Wir haben hier wohl mehr als genug Beispiele dafür, wie wunderbar sich schon die Unterschiede zwischen zwei Religionen als Grundlage für unglaubliche Gräultaten eignen, die sich -ihrem Selbstverständniss nach- auf zwei gerademal 600 Jahre auseinanderliegende Fassungen einer Botschaft aus einer Quelle berufen. Und da willst du dich mit jemandem, der ggf. gar keine Religiosität kennt, über Gott und die Welt unterhalten? Über welchen Gott eigentlich, welche Religion der Erde sollte man denn zuerst ansprechen?)



Aber wir wissen wie Aliens auf das Aufzählen von Primzahlen in arabischen Zahlen reagieren? Ja, nee.
Geschlechtorgane am Kopf oder Torso wären wohl ehr hinderlich. 
Sollten die Aliens uns voraus sein, werden sie wohl über sowas wie Religion verfügen. Ich dachte natürlich nicht an Missionierung. 
Außerdem gibt es imho keine Atheisten, zu mindest habe ich noch keinen getroffen. Jeder glaub an irgendetwas, die Anderen lügen. 
Wenn es nur einen Gott gibt ist die Auswahl wohl recht simpel, oder ?! Wenn nicht dann halt Pech gehabt: andere Planeten, andere Sitten, dann muss man über was Anderes reden. 1000 schlaue Leute haben bestimmt bessere Ideen als Ich.

Zudem dachte ich sowieso ehr an sowas wie Musik, hat hier noch nie jemand die Begegnung der 3ten Art gesehen. Kulturbanausen. Musik ist wie Mathematik nur mit Gefühl oder?! Sowas sollten die auch haben, sons können sie imho eh da bleiben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Wir kennen keinen einzigen Prozess, der eine Sauerstoffathmosphäre innerhalb von 600 Jahren nenneswert verringern kann. Genaugenommen kennen wir bislang nur einen einzigen Prozess, der eine Aufbauen kann - und der brauchte rund eine Milliarde Jahre bei uns dafür. Wenn also auf irgend einem Planeten Sauerstoff vor 600 Jahren war, dann ist das schon ein verdammt starkes Zeichen dafür, dass es dort Leben geben könnte. (und wenn er tatsächlich nach 600 Jahren weg wäre, dann wäre es ein ziemlich sicheres Zeichen für Leben.



Wie wär es mit der Abschwächung des Magnetfeldes des Planeten zusammen mit einem koronalem Massenauswurf oder einer simplen Supernova oder einem Astroid, der die Bahn des Planeten in die Nichhabitable Zone lenkt oder gleich mit diesem kolidiert oder ein Gammablitz. Das fällt mir nur so spontan ein. Vlt. noch ein Schwarzes Loch oder ein misslungenes Experiment .....
In 1200 Jahren kann so einiges passieren...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und dafür, dass wir ein wirklich, wirklich gutes Rüstungsprogramm  auflegen sollten. Denn da konnte offensichtlich jemand etwas, wozu wir  nicht annähernd in der Lage wären





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Atomwaffen sind immer sehr effektiv,  egal wie weit entwickelt die Aliens auch sein mögen, wenn die starke  Kernkraft freigesetzt wird, sorgt das für Respekt, denn das ist nun mal  die stärkste Kraft im Universum, die wir kennen, nichts hat mehr Power.
> Allerdings sind unsere Trägersysteme recht leicht abzuwehren, die Atomwaffen würden also nie ihr Ziel erreichen.



Aber ID4 habt ihr schon gesehen xD. Ich glaube nicht, dass eine soweit entwickelte Zivilisation sich auf einen solangen Weg machen würde, nur um unseren kränkelden Planeten (der dann bei ihrer Ankunft wahrscheinlich eh Matsch ist) zu besetzen, wo doch in ihrer "Nähe" größere und schönere "unbewohntere" Planeten gibt. Schon mal über die Möglichkeit ein schwarzes Loch zu erzeugen oder eine Materie-Antimaterie-Bombe nachgedacht? Keine Ahnung was die dann so können.


----------



## axel25 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



troppa schrieb:


> Aber wir wissen wie Aliens auf das Aufzählen von Primzahlen in arabischen Zahlen reagieren? Ja, nee.
> Geschlechtorgane am Kopf oder Torso wären wohl ehr hinderlich.
> Sollten die Aliens uns voraus sein, werden sie wohl über sowas wie Religion verfügen. Ich dachte natürlich nicht an Missionierung.


 
Nicht in arabischen Zahlen . Ich glaube Quanti wollte in etwa darauf hinaus (zumindest wird es schwer, in etwas anderem als Bilder zu kommunizieren): Primzahlen in Kacheln ausgedrückt



> Atomwaffen sind immer sehr effektiv, egal wie weit entwickelt die Aliens  auch sein mögen, wenn die starke Kernkraft freigesetzt wird, sorgt das  für Respekt, denn das ist nun mal die stärkste Kraft im Universum, die  wir kennen, nichts hat mehr Power.
> Allerdings sind unsere Trägersysteme recht leicht abzuwehren, die Atomwaffen würden also nie ihr Ziel erreichen.



Kennst du Honor Harrington? Da werden Raketengefechte auf Millionen von Kilometer ausgeführt, Abwehrsysteme gibt es auch, da gilt dann Masse statt Klasse. Würde dann wohl auch für uns im Abwehrfall gelten (genauso aber wohl auch im Angriffsfall).


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



troppa schrieb:


> Aber wir wissen wie Aliens auf das Aufzählen von Primzahlen in arabischen Zahlen reagieren? Ja, nee.
> Geschlechtorgane am Kopf oder Torso wären wohl ehr hinderlich.



Wieso?
Schau dir unsere Erde an, was es da für eine unglaubliche Vielfalt an Leben gibt, und das ist nur ein einziger Planet.
Und wieso sollen wir Primzahlen aufzählen?
Es geht darum den Aliens klar zu machen, dass sie es mit einer intelligenten Lebensform zu tun habe, die der ihren intellektuell ebenbürtig ist.
Die Mathematik ist da die Verbindung, wenn beide die Naturwissenschaften als Grundlage nehmen, ist eine Kontaktaufnahme möglich. Bestimmt eher als wenn einer was von einem alten Typen mit Rauschebart faselt. 



troppa schrieb:


> Sollten die Aliens uns voraus sein, werden sie wohl über sowas wie Religion verfügen. Ich dachte natürlich nicht an Missionierung.



Wieso müssen sie über Religion verfügen?
Warum setzt du das als Grundsatz voraus?
Die Indianer hatten auch nie einen grundsätzlich Gott gehabt, Die Chinesen sehen das auch völlig anders als du und das ist auch nur wieder ein einziger Planet.
Anzunehmen, dass es ein höheres Wesen gibt, wird eben damit begründet, dass die Menschen die Vorgänge in ihrer Umgebung nicht erklären konnten, also musste es jemanden geben, der das steuert.
Wieso aber sollte ein Außerirdischer auch meinen, dass es einen Gott gibt und wieso sollte er meinen, bei uns fündig zu werden?



troppa schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es imho keine Atheisten, zu mindest habe ich noch keinen getroffen. Jeder glaub an irgendetwas, die Anderen lügen.



Klar gibts die, ich behaupte ganz frech, dass es keinen Gott gibt, denn man braucht ihn nicht, alles kann man naturwissenschaftlich erklären, man muss nur intensiv genug forschen.
Also weniger Kriege wegen der Religion führen und mehr forschen, das wäre klüger.



troppa schrieb:


> Wenn es nur einen Gott gibt ist die Auswahl wohl recht simpel, oder ?! Wenn nicht dann halt Pech gehabt: andere Planeten, andere Sitten, dann muss man über was Anderes reden. 1000 schlaue Leute haben bestimmt bessere Ideen als Ich.



Man kann über die Mathematik reden, bzw. durch sie. Wie willst du dich sonst mit ihnen verständigen?
Eine weiße Taube fliegen lassen? 



troppa schrieb:


> Zudem dachte ich sowieso ehr an sowas wie Musik, hat hier noch nie jemand die Begegnung der 3ten Art gesehen. Kulturbanausen. Musik ist wie Mathematik nur mit Gefühl oder?! Sowas sollten die auch haben, sons können sie imho eh da bleiben.



Musik kann sehr falsch aufgefasst werden, was für die einen Musik ist, ist für andere Lärm und das gilt für die Musik auf der Erde, jetzt stell dir mal andere Planeten vor.



troppa schrieb:


> Aber ID4 habt ihr schon gesehen xD. Ich glaube nicht, dass eine soweit entwickelte Zivilisation sich auf einen solangen Weg machen würde, nur um unseren kränkelden Planeten (der dann bei ihrer Ankunft wahrscheinlich eh Matsch ist) zu besetzen, wo doch in ihrer "Nähe" größere und schönere "unbewohntere" Planeten gibt. Schon mal über die Möglichkeit ein schwarzes Loch zu erzeugen oder eine Materie-Antimaterie-Bombe nachgedacht? Keine Ahnung was die dann so können.


 
Nun ja, wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen einen toten Planeten, der gerade von einem roten Riesen geschluckt wird und der Erde, brauche ich nicht lange zu überlegen, welchen ich nehmen würde, wenn ich ein Alien wäre. 
Und die Aliens sind auch faul, genauso wie die Menschen. Wieso einen Planeten erst terraformen (oder was auch immer), was 20 Generationen dauert oder so, wenn man einen blauen, wasserhaltigen praktisch nebenan hat?
OK, da leben schon welche drauf, aber für die Aliens sind wir Menschen vielleicht nichts anders als was für uns die Schaben sind.
Und sie könnten mit überlegenden Technologie die Menschen vom All aus angreifen, z.B. einen Asteroiden auf die Erde schleudern oder sowas. Aliens, die in Generationenschiffen reisen, haben schon ein paar Jahre Zeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



axel25 schrieb:


> Auch da stellen sich ,denke ich, größere Probleme in den Weg:
> 
> Benutzt der andere ein uns bekanntes Zahlensystem?
> Wie weit ist er in seinen Forschungen? Jemand, der uns tausende  Jahre in der Forschung vorraus ist, wird mit Sicherheit mehr vom  Universum verstehen als wir. Gleichzeitig können wir jemandem, der auch  nur 100 Jahre hinter uns herhinkt, nicht mit unseren Ideen zum  FTL-Antrieb (*keine Diskussion, bitte)*, der Quantenphysik und Kernkraftwerken kommen.



Mathematik und erst recht Naturwissenschaft sind unabhängig vom Zahlensystem. Abgesehen davon, dass sich für den Beginn ohnehin astronomische Phänomene als Thema anbieten würden (ganz ohne Zahlen darstellbar), ist und bleibt eine Zahl eine Zahl. Überall. Was man wechseln kann, sind die Ziffern, mit denen man sie schreibt und die Zählweise bestimmter Stellen. Aber da man Zahlen anhand von zu zählenden Objekten demonstrieren kann, ist auch das kein Problem. Aliens würden ihr System mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einer anderen Basis aufbauen (hey - selbst _Homo sapiens_ hat Systeme mit 2, 8, 10, 12, 16 und 20 in größerer Zahl genutzt)
Extrem große Unterschiede in der Forschung halte ich auch für bewältigbar. Wenn eine von beiden Zivilisationen deutlich rückständiger ist, sollte sie von der anderen weitesgehend unbemerkt observiert werden können, so dass diese ihre höhere Entwicklung nutzen kann, um eine angemessen Kontaktform zu finden. Problematisch könnten komplett anders entwickelte Zivilisationen sein, namentlich nicht-technische. Die Menschheit hat mehrere Jahrhundertausende gebraucht, um zu kapieren, das Wale nicht nur jaulen, sondern über 100 km kommunizieren. Sollten wir auf einem anderen Planeten eine geistig hochentwickelte Zivilisation vorfinden, die auf technischen Fortschritt und die Verunstaltung ihrer Umwelt verzichtet, würden wir sie vermutlich überhaupt nicht als solche erkennen.



> Worst-Case³, was? Ich wüsste nur eine Variante, wie man so etwas  hinkriegen kann: Man baue ein sehr großes Raumschiff mit sehr vielen  ICBM und großen Magazinen und fange an, die Oberfläche in Stücke zu  schießen. Selbst dann dürfte man allerings wohl noch irgendwo Sauerstoff  finden können. Atembar wäre allerdings was anderes.



Dann würde man noch sehr viel freien Sauerstoff finden. Wo sollte er auch hinsein? Weder schaffen wir es, den ganzen Globus anzuzünden, noch wäre vermutlich genug Brennmaterial da, um alle Sauerstoff aufzuzehren. Atombomben verunstalten auch "nur" die Oberfläche und verstrahlen die Umgebung. Aber das sind beides Effekte, die wir aus so großer Entfernung auf einem Planeten gar nicht registrieren würden - wir würden nur den Sauerstoff erfassen.
Also wie gesagt: Ich weiß keine Variante, wie man den loswird und möchte niemandem begegnen, der nachweislich eine angewandt hat.




troppa schrieb:


> Sollten die Aliens uns voraus sein, werden sie wohl über sowas wie Religion verfügen.



Wieso?
Religion ist ein hochgradig unlogische, phantasiegeprägte Reaktion auf die Umgebung. Die Existenz von etwas irrationalem kann man wohl kaum vorhersagen - eben weil es keinen Kausalzusammenhang gibt. Erst recht nicht mit zivilisatorischen Fortschritt, wie unsere eigene Geschichte zeigt.



> Wenn es nur einen Gott gibt ist die Auswahl wohl recht simpel, oder ?! Wenn nicht dann halt Pech gehabt: andere Planeten, andere Sitten, dann muss man über was Anderes reden. 1000 schlaue Leute haben bestimmt bessere Ideen als Ich.



Wir brauchen aber nicht 1000 schlaue Ideen, wir brauchen auch nicht 2000 Gottheiten, wie sie die Menschheit spontan anbieten könnte. Wir brauchen EIN Anfangsthema. Und es sollte nicht das falsche sein. Weder gegenüber den Fremden noch in Bezug auf seine Repräsentationsfähigkeit für uns alle.



> Zudem dachte ich sowieso ehr an sowas wie Musik, hat hier noch nie jemand die Begegnung der 3ten Art gesehen. Kulturbanausen. Musik ist wie Mathematik nur mit Gefühl oder?! Sowas sollten die auch haben, sons können sie imho eh da bleiben.



Ein kurzer Blick in die Medienlandschaft sollte klar zeigen, dass ein und dieselbe Geräuschquelle je nach Geschmack mal Musik und mal Krach sein kann. "This on the other hand" "is the Who."  ;) 
Und das wohlgemerkt für ein und dieselbe Spezies. ""Unser"" Musikverständniss jemandem näherzubringen oder gar als ersten Konatk zu nutzen, der nicht einmal in unserem Frequenzbereich hört, dürfte schwer werden.



> Wie wär es mit der Abschwächung des Magnetfeldes des Planeten zusammen mit einem koronalem Massenauswurf



Unzureichend für diesen Zeitrahmen.



> oder einer simplen Supernova



Eine planetenvernichtende Supernova ohne Anzeichen innerhalb von 600 Jahren 



> oder einem Astroid, der die Bahn des Planeten in die Nichhabitable Zone lenkt oder gleich mit diesem kolidiert



Ehe aus einer instabilen Umlaufbahn ein Absturz wird, kann sehr viel Zeit vergehen. Hier ging es aber erstmal um die Vernichtung von Sauerstoff.



> oder ein Gammablitz.



Hat nur sehr geringe Auswirkungen auf chemische Zusammensetzungen. Er kann zwar Moleküle spalten, aber die entstehenden Produkte sollte mehrheitlich hochreaktiv sein. Und der Gleichgewichtszustand auf dem Planeten ist nach dem Blitz das gleiche, wie zuvor, also werden chemische Abweichungen sich wieder korrigieren.



> Das fällt mir nur so spontan ein. Vlt. noch ein Schwarzes Loch oder ein misslungenes Experiment .....



Ein schwarzes Loch ist natürlich immer möglich - aber i.d.R. sehr leicht zu erfassen, wenn es sich so nah an sichtbarer Materie. Davon abgesehen vernichtet auch das nicht selektiv Sauerstoff in einer Athmosphäre.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall werden es Lebewesen sein, die ähnlich sind wie wir, also Wasser zum Leben brauchen, aus den gleichen Elementen bestehen wie wir auch (und das Periodensystem ist ja vollständig, da fehlt nichts, also kenne die Aliens die gleichen Elemente wie wir auch), sie werden Hände und Finger haben (müssen sie, wie sollen sie sonst eine Technologie erfinden? Mit Klauen geht das nicht).
> sie werden sicher an unserem Planeten interessiert sein, da sie ja nur aus einem Grund ihre Heimatwelt aufgeben, weil sie aufgezerrt ist, bzw. die Sonne erlischt. Daher kann es gut sein, dass sie feindliche Absichten haben, wenn sie tatsächlich mal zu uns kommen sollten.
> Sie werden dann mit Generationenschiffen reisen (anders könnte ich mir das aktuell nicht vorstellen).
> 
> ...


 

Wir haben
- kaum, geschweige denn abschließende, Kenntnisse darüber, unter welchen Bedingungen welche Elemente selbstreplizierende Dinge (= Leben) formen kennen. Es gibt definitiv weitere Elemente, die ähnliche Eigenschaften entwickeln können und die für uns verwendeten Kombinationen haben einen eher engen Stabilitätsbereich. Es wäre sehr gut denkbar, dass z.B. auf Planeten mit höherer Reaktivität (z.B. dichtere Athmospäre und höhere Temperatur) Silizium basierte Verbindungen eine geeignete Wahl wären.
- wir haben keine abschließenden Kentnnisse vom Universum und den enthaltenen Kräften. Nur weil Kernfusion gerade das eindrucksvollste ist, was wir erzeugen können, und Materie-/Antimateriefusion das stärkste, was wir uns vorstellen können, heißt das nicht, dass da nicht mehr sein kann. Vor 2000 Jahren waren Katapulte das zerstörerischste, was die Menschheit kannte, und einige erfindungsreiche begannen, mit Schießpulver zu experimentieren.
- nur weil du dir keine anderen Gründe und keine andere Reisemöglichkeit vorstellen kannst, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass diese ausgeschlossen werden können. Ich persönlich sehe keinen Grund, warum eine Spezies mit einer Lebensspanne von zehntausenden Erdenjahren nicht eine bemannte Mission zu einem Himmelskörper in 1000-2000 Jahren Entfernung entsenden sollte. Ohne Generationenschiff, ohne dafür die Heimat aufzugeben. Von Lebensformen, die eine tatsächlich oder de facto (z.B. Dauerstadienbildung) unbegrenzte Lebensdauer haben, mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## troppa (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieso sollen wir Primzahlen aufzählen?
> Es geht darum den Aliens klar zu machen, dass sie es mit einer intelligenten Lebensform zu tun habe, die der ihren intellektuell ebenbürtig ist.
> Die Mathematik ist da die Verbindung, wenn beide die Naturwissenschaften als Grundlage nehmen, ist eine Kontaktaufnahme möglich. Bestimmt eher als wenn einer was von einem alten Typen mit Rauschebart faselt.
> Man kann über die Mathematik reden, bzw. durch sie. Wie willst du dich sonst mit ihnen verständigen?
> ...



Hm, willst du Zahlen in den Sand malen: 1+1=2 Oder wie stellst du dir das vor? Wieso legst du dich auf die Religion so fest, ich will denen ja nicht die Bibel vorlesen. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Musik  kann sehr falsch aufgefasst werden, was für die einen Musik ist,  ist  für andere Lärm und das gilt für die Musik auf der Erde, jetzt  stell dir  mal andere Planeten vor.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein kurzer Blick in die Medienlandschaft sollte klar zeigen, dass ein  und dieselbe Geräuschquelle je nach Geschmack mal Musik und mal Krach  sein kann. "This on the other hand" "is the Who."  ;)
> Und das wohlgemerkt für ein und dieselbe Spezies. ""Unser""  Musikverständniss jemandem näherzubringen oder gar als ersten Konatk zu  nutzen, der nicht einmal in unserem Frequenzbereich hört, dürfte schwer  werden.


 
Lärm hat weder Rhythmik noch Harmonien, Musik schon. Ein intelligentes Wesen sollte damit zurecht kommen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso müssen sie über Religion verfügen?
> Warum setzt du das als Grundsatz voraus?
> Die Indianer hatten auch nie einen grundsätzlich Gott gehabt, Die Chinesen sehen das auch völlig anders als du und das ist auch nur wieder ein einziger Planet.
> Anzunehmen, dass es ein höheres Wesen gibt, wird eben damit begründet, dass die Menschen die Vorgänge in ihrer Umgebung nicht erklären konnten, also musste es jemanden geben, der das steuert.
> ...



Äh, es gab ca. verschiedene 800 Stämme nordamerikanischer Indianer, allen gemein war eine Art Geisterwelt, wenn das keine Religion ist? Die kommunistische Führung Chinas verbot bis vor einigen Jahren die Ausübung und Verbreitung jeglicher Religionen. Tibet wurde anektiert, Klöster wurden zerstört Mönche getötet, das ist dein Beispiel, dass muss ich erstmal saken lassen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Religion ist ein hochgradig unlogische, phantasiegeprägte Reaktion auf  die Umgebung. Die Existenz von etwas irrationalem kann man wohl kaum  vorhersagen - eben weil es keinen Kausalzusammenhang gibt. Erst recht  nicht mit zivilisatorischen Fortschritt, wie unsere eigene Geschichte  zeigt.


 
Also ihr seid der Annahme, dass die Aliens absolut alles verstanden haben und daher keinen Gott oder keine Götter brauchen. Sie wissen einfach, wenn man stirbt kommt ein Bluescreen und das wars. Sie haben sich da auch noch nie sonstige Gedanken gemacht. Sie sind faktisch wie Bork. Bin auch kein Fan der Kirche, aber das glaube ich einfach nicht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und die Aliens sind auch faul, genauso wie die Menschen. Wieso einen Planeten erst terraformen (oder was auch immer), was 20 Generationen dauert oder so, wenn man einen blauen, wasserhaltigen praktisch nebenan hat?
> OK, da leben schon welche drauf, aber für die Aliens sind wir Menschen vielleicht nichts anders als was für uns die Schaben sind.
> Und sie könnten mit überlegenden Technologie die Menschen vom All aus angreifen, z.B. einen Asteroiden auf die Erde schleudern oder sowas. Aliens, die in Generationenschiffen reisen, haben schon ein paar Jahre Zeit.



Deshalb fiegen sie ja auch zu nächstgelegen erdähnlichen Planeten und nicht zu uns. Und du meinst sie haben keine Achtung vor dem Leben?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unzureichend für diesen Zeitrahmen.
> 
> Eine planetenvernichtende Supernova ohne Anzeichen innerhalb von 600 Jahren
> 
> ...


 
Bis auf die erste Möglichkeit, war alles andere nicht auf den Sauerstoff bezogen. Sondern auf das Leben auf dem Planeten an sich. Was hilft mir der Sauerstoff, wenn es dort kein Leben mehr gibt??? 
Außerdem dachte ich in einen Zeitraum von min. mal 1200 Jahren, was schon unmöglich ist, da Reisen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit, WARP-Antrieb oder durch "Wurmlöcher" nicht möglich ist. Hat ich das nicht erwähnt?!? Ich dachte, das wäre euch klar. Sry.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



troppa schrieb:


> Hm, willst du Zahlen in den Sand malen: 1+1=2 Oder wie stellst du dir das vor? Wieso legst du dich auf die Religion so fest, ich will denen ja nicht die Bibel vorlesen.



Nochmal, es geht nicht um gemalte, gezeichnete oder geschrieben Zahlen, auch nicht um gesprochene.
Die Zahlen, von denen ich rede, sind universell verständlich. Du kannst als Vorgabe einen Pulsar nehmen. Die Position der Erde im Weltraum kannst du anhand von Pulsaren genau bestimmen. Die Außerirdischen werden ebenfalls Pulsare kennen. Die Frequenz eines Pulsars kann eine Basis sein um einen gemeinsamen Weg der mathematischen Kommunikation zu finden.
Anders als über Mathematik wird man mit den Aliens nicht in Kontakt treten können. Das fängt klein an, mit Basiswissen.
Jede Intelligenz, die forscht, die naturwissenschaftliches Wissen hat, die in der Lage ist, Raumfahrt zu betreiben, wird mindestens das Wissen haben, was wir auch haben, denn ohne das Wissen keine Raumfahrt.
Du musst also erst mal sehr klein anfangen, einen gleichen Nenner finden, bevor du auch nur irgendwas von Kultur oder Musik reden kannst.



troppa schrieb:


> Lärm hat weder Rhythmik noch Harmonien, Musik schon. Ein intelligentes Wesen sollte damit zurecht kommen.



Aber sowas von. 
Hast du dir mal Musikstücke von diversen Ureinwohnern auf dieser Welt angehört?
Ich schon, einiges war für mich eher Lärm oder sinnloses Zeugs, das weg kann.
Und genauso sehen das auch eben die Ureinwohner, wenn die unsere Technomusik hören, für die ist das auch nur Lärm.



troppa schrieb:


> Äh, es gab ca. verschiedene 800 Stämme nordamerikanischer Indianer, allen gemein war eine Art Geisterwelt, wenn das keine Religion ist? Die kommunistische Führung Chinas verbot bis vor einigen Jahren die Ausübung und Verbreitung jeglicher Religionen. Tibet wurde anektiert, Klöster wurden zerstört Mönche getötet, das ist dein Beispiel, dass muss ich erstmal saken lassen.



Das muss gar nichts mit Religion zu tun haben, das kann auch nur Aberglaube sein, der war dort auch sehr verbreitet.

Und China.. Wenn es auf der Erde niemals eine Religion gegeben hätte, gäbe es auch keine religiösen Bauwerke, ergo müsste dann auch nichts zerstört werden.
Die Taliban hatten damals auch Buddha Statuen gesprengt, aber nicht weil sie nicht religiös waren, sondern weil sie nur eine einzige Religion anerkennen, nämlich ihre eigene.



troppa schrieb:


> Also ihr seid der Annahme, dass die Aliens absolut alles verstanden haben und daher keinen Gott oder keine Götter brauchen. Sie wissen einfach, wenn man stirbt kommt ein Bluescreen und das wars. Sie haben sich da auch noch nie sonstige Gedanken gemacht. Sie sind faktisch wie Bork. Bin auch kein Fan der Kirche, aber das glaube ich einfach nicht.



Die Aliens sind Forscher, das nehme ich mal an, denn eine Spezies, die hinterfragt, also forscht, will erst mal alles wissen und stellt alles in Frage. Genauso wie wir auch. Forschung ergibt neue Erkenntnisse, neue Technologien. Wären sie keine Forscher, würden sie auch keine Raumfahrt entwickeln und auf ihrem Planeten bleiben.
Guck dir z.B. einige Urvölker auf der Erde an, ob am Amazonas oder sonst wo. Sie leben im Einklang mit der Natur und fertig. Wären sie nicht Forschern begegnet, wüssten sie nicht mal, dass sie nicht alleine auf der Erde sind. Diese Menschen forschen nicht, also entwickeln sie sich auch nicht weiter. Ergo werden sie niemals Raumfahrt betreiben.

Genauso die Religion. Wenn sie, wie ja im Mittelalter geschehen, alles festlegt und niemand das in Frage stellt hätte (es also kein Galileo oder Kepler gegeben hätte) würden wir immer noch im Mittelalter leben.
Columbus hätte sich nie Geld von den Spaniern geliehen () und wäre nie nach Westen gesegelt um eine neue Route nach Indien zu finden.
Newton wäre Schulter zuckend am fallenden Apfel vorbei gegangen. 



troppa schrieb:


> Deshalb fiegen sie ja auch zu nächstgelegen erdähnlichen Planeten und nicht zu uns. Und du meinst sie haben keine Achtung vor dem Leben?



Haben wir Achtung vor dem Leben?
Nun ja, die Frage will ich nicht wirklich beantworten. 
Der Mensch hat ja nicht mal Achtung vor seiner eigenen Art, er beutet sie aus, schon immer. Egal ob Menschen für die Sklaverei verschleppt wurden, egal ob Frauen als Sexobjekt verschleppt wurden, egal ob Kinder für Minenarbeiten verschleppt wurden oder eben ob arme Menschen für Organentnahme verschleppt wurden. (und alles passiert immer noch)
Der Mensch kennt keine Grenze (das, was er mit den Tieren macht, lasse ich mal außen vor, das würde zu lange dauern und was er mit der Umwelt macht, würde den Post sprengen).

Da die Evolution auch auf anderen Planeten zum Tragen kommen wird und sich die Außerirdischen ebenfalls so entwickeln haben, also nach dem darwinistische Prinzip, stellt sich hier die Frage, wie weit haben sich die Außerirdischen in ihrer Art entwickelt. 
Wird es also eine Begegnung werden, deren Ausgang von der Stärke und dem Entwicklungsstand der Waffentechnik abhängt oder sind sie so weit entwickelt, dass sie uns als gleichgestellte Lebensform anerkennen können und wir sie ebenfalls.
Denn sie könnten uns auch für Nahrung halten, wer weiß. 



troppa schrieb:


> Bis auf die erste Möglichkeit, war alles andere nicht auf den Sauerstoff bezogen. Sondern auf das Leben auf dem Planeten an sich. Was hilft mir der Sauerstoff, wenn es dort kein Leben mehr gibt???
> Außerdem dachte ich in einen Zeitraum von min. mal 1200 Jahren, was schon unmöglich ist, da Reisen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit, WARP-Antrieb oder durch "Wurmlöcher" nicht möglich ist. Hat ich das nicht erwähnt?!? Ich dachte, das wäre euch klar. Sry.


 
Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre lässt aber auf Leben schließen, egal erst mal in welcher Form.
Es gibt Lebewesen,die ihn produzieren und er daher in der Atmosphäre ist. Denn von irgendwo muss er ja herkommen und von alleine entsteht kein freier Sauerstoff. Sauerstoff reagiert gerne und häufig mit anderen Elementen, egal ob jetzt mit Kohlenstoff, Wasserstoff, Silizium oder Eisen. Selbst wenn Hochenergiepartikel der Sonne die Sauerstoffverbindungen aufspalten und er dann frei ist, würde er sich sofort wieder verbinden, freien Sauerstoff in der Konzentration wie auf der Erde ist ohne Lebewesen, die ihn produzieren kaum vorstellbar (wer eine andere Theorie hat, gerne raus damit).
Ist die Konzentration so hoch, wird die Evolution Lebensformen entwickeln, die den Sauerstoff nutzen. Ist auf der Erde so geschehen und daher kann man davon ausgehen, dass das auch auf anderen Planeten so ablaufen könnte.
Und ob sich nun so hochentwickeltes Leben entwickeln kann, dass es anfängt Dinge zu hinterfragen, hängt sicher von sehr vielen Faktoren ab, aber sicher von keinem Gott. 

Mal angenommen, wir entdecken einen Planeten, der rund 600 bis 1000 Lichtjahre entfernt ist und eine Sauerstoffatmosphäre hat. Der Planet befindet sich in der habitable Zone seines Heimatsterns und flüssiges Wasser beinhaltet. Vielleicht sogar noch einen kleinen Mond besitzt.
Was würden wir also machen?
Das einzige, was wir machen können ist ein Funksignal hinschicken, eine Art Begrüßung, mit klaren Inhalten, universell verständlichen Inhalten. 
Und vielleicht... in 1200 bis 2000 Jahren bekommen wir eine Antwort, wer weiß.
Oder wir bekommen keine Antwort, eher wahrscheinlicher, aber auch das wäre kein Beinbruch.


----------



## troppa (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal Musikstücke von diversen Ureinwohnern auf dieser Welt angehört?
> Ich schon, einiges war für mich eher Lärm oder sinnloses Zeugs, das weg kann.
> Und genauso sehen das auch eben die Ureinwohner, wenn die unsere Technomusik hören, für die ist das auch nur Lärm.



He He, ich wollte ja nicht den Musikgeschmack der Aliens treffen. (Vlt. würde volkstümliche Musik sogar als ein radikaler Angriff gewertet ) Dachte ehr an grundlegene Rythmen und Harmonien, ehr wie bei SETI, wo ja auch im Hintergrundraschen nach einem Signal von Intelligenz gesucht wird.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das muss gar nichts mit Religion zu tun haben, das kann auch nur Aberglaube sein, der war dort auch sehr verbreitet.



Find ich wirklich sehr interressant, du unterschiedest zwischen Religion und Aberglauben. Wo fängt was an und wo hört was auf?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und China.. Wenn es auf der Erde niemals eine Religion gegeben hätte, gäbe es auch keine religiösen Bauwerke, ergo müsste dann auch nichts zerstört werden.



Naja, sonen Dom zu bauen war im Mittelalter, wie heute zum Mond zu reisen oder nach Higgs-Teilchen zu suchen. Also war die Religion doch zu was gut, oder? Oder denk doch mal an die Malerei. Ohne Kirchenaufträge würden wir wahrscheinlich noch auf Felsen malen. Glaub, dass war aber auch schon alles, wo es zumindest in der Katholischen Kirche Fortschritte gab.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Haben wir Achtung vor dem Leben?
> Nun ja, die Frage will ich nicht wirklich beantworten.



Das war aber auch nicht die Frage. Ich dachte so ein tolles, superintelligentes Lebewesen, das 600 Lichtjahre zu uns reist, wäre kulturell auch ein wenig weiter wie wir.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



troppa schrieb:


> He He, ich wollte ja nicht den Musikgeschmack der Aliens treffen. (Vlt. würde volkstümliche Musik sogar als ein radikaler Angriff gewertet ) Dachte ehr an grundlegene Rythmen und Harmonien, ehr wie bei SETI, wo ja auch im Hintergrundraschen nach einem Signal von Intelligenz gesucht wird.



Seti sucht auch nicht nach Musik.
Sie suchen nach Signalen, die keinen natürlichen Ursprung (haben können).
Welche das jetzt sind, ist erst mal zweitrangig.



troppa schrieb:


> Find ich wirklich sehr interressant, du unterschiedest zwischen Religion und Aberglauben. Wo fängt was an und wo hört was auf?



Aberglaube ist das, wenn der Fußballtrainer die blauen Socken anzieht, weil sein Team 3x ein Spiel gewonnen hatte, als der diese Socken trug.
Religion ist, wenn er sie weiterhin trägt, obwohl sein Team inzwischen 3x damit verloren hat, er aber an ihre Wirkung glaubt.



troppa schrieb:


> Naja, sonen Dom zu bauen war im Mittelalter, wie heute zum Mond zu reisen oder nach Higgs-Teilchen zu suchen. Also war die Religion doch zu was gut, oder? Oder denk doch mal an die Malerei. Ohne Kirchenaufträge würden wir wahrscheinlich noch auf Felsen malen. Glaub, dass war aber auch schon alles, wo es zumindest in der Katholischen Kirche Fortschritte gab.



Kunst gab es schon immer, die Höhlenmalereien gibts ja nicht erst seit 2000 Jahren.
Und es gibt genug Gemälde, die so rein gar nichts mit Religion zu tun haben.
Und der Mensch hat ja nicht nur einen Dom gebaut, er hat auch Pyramiden gebaut, lange vor Jesus und sie waren auch nicht für einen Gott, sondern für den Pharao.
Andererseits wurden im Namen der katholischen Kirche ganze Völker ausradiert, Gold gestohlen, Kunstschätze vernichtet. Die katholische Kirche im Mittelalter war korrupt, Macht gierig und völlig abgehoben (so wie heutige Top Manager ).



troppa schrieb:


> Das war aber auch nicht die Frage. Ich dachte so ein tolles, superintelligentes Lebewesen, das 600 Lichtjahre zu uns reist, wäre kulturell auch ein wenig weiter wie wir.


 
Erst mal ist ein Lebewesen, egal wie klug es ist, ein Lebewesen, das der Evolution untergeordnet ist, also alles tut um das Überleben der eigenen Art zu sichern. Dafür ist es auch bereit die eigene Art erst mal zu töten, wenn es für ihn einen Vorteil bringt.
Dazu kommt noch die Gier, jeder, der einmal reich war, will sicher nicht mehr arm sein, und damit ist nicht nur Geld oder Gold gemeint.
Ein Lebewesen hat eigentlich nur einen Grund seinen eigenen Planeten zu verlassen... wenn er nicht mehr genug abwirft.
Also sind sie auf der Suche nach Ressourcen und Lebensräume. Ressourcen gibt es theoretisch genug, die Asteroiden im Gürtel hinterm Mars sind voll von Eisen, Nickel und was weiß ich noch, selbst der Mond ist praktisch eine einzige Ressource.
Wenn sie also so weit entwickelt sind, dass sie das abbauen können, interessieren sie sich eigentlich nicht für uns, denn wir haben ja nichts zu bieten, was für sie von Interesse ist.
Denn einen Planeten zu besetzen und 7 Milliarden Individuen darauf, die was dagegen haben, ist sicher deutlicher schwerer umzusetzen als einen Asteroiden abzubauen (aber eben wiederum schwerer als einen Planeten anzufliegen und dort Ressourcen abzubauen).
Einzig die Neugierde könnte sie zur Erde führen, denn wieso nicht mal schauen, was da für Typen drauf leben.

Sind sie aber daran interessiert einen neuen Planeten zu kolonialisieren, könnte die Sache durchaus lustig werden.
Die Frage ist, wie wirken wir auf eine sehr intelligente Rasse, die interstellare Flüge problemlos meistern kann?
Erwarten sie, dass wir sie als neue Gottheit anbieten, weil sie ja so überlegen sind?
Beachten sie uns nicht, weil wir für sie unterentwickelt sind und sehen uns eher als Untersuchungsobjekt, das man auch im Käfig halten kann (wie z.B. wir Schimpansen halten oder Delfine).
Oder sehen sie uns als Nahrungsquelle? Denn immerhin gibts von uns 7 Milliarden. Das ist eine Menge, eventuell reicht die Menge um sie ein paar Wochen lang satt zu bekommen, bis sie auf der Erde ihre Tiere angesiedelt haben, die sie normaler Weise essen.
Vielleicht nehmen sie aber auch völlig andere Nahrung auf, Nahrung, die erst mittels Ressourcen hergestellt werden muss.
Keine Ahnung.

So oder so, tauchen hier Aliens auf, kann das sehr hässlich enden.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> "Eine Reise zu Kepler-22b würde bei derzeitigem Technologie-Stand rund 11.600 Jahre dauern."
> 
> Dann würde ich noch empfehlen noch ein paar 5-min-terrine zusätzlich einzupacken
> Was mich interessiert: Wenn es dort wirklich Menschen geben sollte, wie diese sich entwickelt haben!!


 
Wieso sollte es dort Menschen geben? Der Mensch ist ein Zufallsprodukt. Es könnte womöglich andere Organismen geben, aber bestimmt keine Menschen
Und wenn, dann wäre das bestimmt nichts gutes. Wie wir sehen, können Menschen einen Planeten innerhalb von wenigen tausend Jahren ausbeuten und für uns unnützlich machen (wenn es so weitergeht.) Von Entwicklung kann man da eigentlich nicht sprechen, zumindest nicht von einer positiven.

Solange wir nicht mal eine Airline zum Mond haben, ist dieser Planet eh noch unnahbar. Ausser man kann endlich Menschen einfrieren lassen und nach zig. jahrtausenden Jahren wieder aufwecken (ohne alterung ). Aber dazu müsste es erst Studien geben, geht aber nicht weil es ja 10000te Jahre dauert, in dieser Zeit haben wir uns schon längst selbst ausradiert oder ersticken an unserem tollen CO2.

Die andere Frage ist was man dort machen will. Ob man Gemüse anbauen kann weiss man nicht. Vielleicht hat es gar nichts essbares und das Wasser ist kontaminiert. Da kann man eben nicht kurz in den Aldi gehen und sich ne Currywurst kaufen . Da bleibe ich lieber noch ein paar Jahrzehnte hier und lasse es mir gut gehen (natürlich auf die kosten der Umwelt )

Der Vorteil im All ist, dass man nur einmal Beschleunigen muss, insofern kein andere Objekte den Weg kreuzen (was bei dieser Distanz wohl nicht der Fall ist). Also vergesst dass mal mit dem Planeten.


----------



## troppa (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Seti sucht auch nicht nach Musik.
> Sie suchen nach Signalen, die keinen natürlichen Ursprung (haben können).
> Welche das jetzt sind, ist erst mal zweitrangig.



Das SETI nicht nach Musik sucht ist mir klar, bin ja auch erst ein paar Jahre dabei. Ein Beispiel im übertragendem Sinn, fiel mir aber kein besseres ein.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und der Mensch hat ja nicht nur einen Dom gebaut, er hat auch Pyramiden gebaut, lange vor Jesus und sie waren auch nicht für einen Gott, sondern für den Pharao.



Diesmal hast du kein gutes Beispiel, denn soviel ich weiß war der Pharao bei den Ägytern doch sowas wie Jesus. (Sohn der Götter oder irdischer Vertreter der Götter oder sowas)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn sie also so weit entwickelt sind, dass sie das abbauen können, interessieren sie sich eigentlich nicht für uns, denn wir haben ja nichts zu bieten, was für sie von Interesse ist.
> Denn einen Planeten zu besetzen und 7 Milliarden Individuen darauf, die was dagegen haben, ist sicher deutlicher schwerer umzusetzen als einen Asteroiden abzubauen (aber eben wiederum schwerer als einen Planeten anzufliegen und dort Ressourcen abzubauen).
> Einzig die Neugierde könnte sie zur Erde führen, denn wieso nicht mal schauen, was da für Typen drauf leben.



Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sind sie aber daran interessiert einen neuen Planeten zu kolonialisieren, könnte die Sache durchaus lustig werden.
> Die Frage ist, wie wirken wir auf eine sehr intelligente Rasse, die interstellare Flüge problemlos meistern kann?
> Erwarten sie, dass wir sie als neue Gottheit anbieten, weil sie ja so überlegen sind?
> Beachten sie uns nicht, weil wir für sie unterentwickelt sind und sehen uns eher als Untersuchungsobjekt, das man auch im Käfig halten kann (wie z.B. wir Schimpansen halten oder Delfine).
> Oder sehen sie uns als Nahrungsquelle? Denn immerhin gibts von uns 7 Milliarden. Das ist eine Menge, eventuell reicht die Menge um sie ein paar Wochen lang satt zu bekommen, bis sie auf der Erde ihre Tiere angesiedelt haben, die sie normaler Weise essen.



Hm, das wissen wir wohl wirklich erst wenn sie hier aufschlagen. Aber Andererseits stell dir mal vor wir würden dahin fliegen und die verputzen wollen, ich glaub, die lägen mir schwer im Magen.  Oder denk doch mal an das Ende von Krieg der Welten, vlt. sollten die sich dann doch lieber gesünder ernähren, als Menschen zu verspeisen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So oder so, tauchen hier Aliens auf, kann das sehr hässlich enden.



Seh ich auch so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Weltraumteleskop Kepler entdeckt erdähnlichen Klasse-M-Planeten*



troppa schrieb:


> Diesmal hast du kein gutes Beispiel, denn soviel ich weiß war der Pharao bei den Ägytern doch sowas wie Jesus. (Sohn der Götter oder irdischer Vertreter der Götter oder sowas)


 
Der Pharao hat sich als Gott gesehen, er war kein Sohn Gottes. 
Und er wollte seinen weltlichen Besitz mitnehmen, wenn er dahin reist, woimmer er so hinreist, wenn er den Löffel abgibt.
Blöd nur, dass das nie funktioniert hat, die Sachen sind alle da geblieben.



troppa schrieb:


> Hm, das wissen wir wohl wirklich erst wenn sie hier aufschlagen. Aber Andererseits stell dir mal vor wir würden dahin fliegen und die verputzen wollen, ich glaub, die lägen mir schwer im Magen.  Oder denk doch mal an das Ende von Krieg der Welten, vlt. sollten die sich dann doch lieber gesünder ernähren, als Menschen zu verspeisen.
> .



Krieg der Welten hatte einen kleinen Gedankenfehler.
Wieso sollten Bakterien von der Erde kompatibel mit außerirdischen Zellen sein?
Bakterien und Viren interagieren mit den Lebewesen auf der Erde, weil sie alle einen gemeinsamen Ursprung haben. Aber eine Alien Spezies hat einen anderen Ursprung, daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich Bakterien dafür interessieren. Sie müssten sich erst anpassen, also mutieren.
Die Frage ist dann wieder, geht das überhaupt, wenn die genetischen Informationen zu weit auseinander liegen?


----------

